# nVidia owners club house!!



## Greek (Jan 18, 2007)

whoever owns an nvidia card please post your card here, this is to see how many ppl here at tpu have nvidia cards and what series etc.

i will be puting ur name on a list, your card doesnt have to be o'c but if u have it doesnt matter.

if you have any benchies of the card you can also post them too.

well anywayz i thought i'd start

   Scores Updated as of 11/02/07



**********************************************
nVidia owners Club House details
**********************************************


**********************************************
GPU's
**********************************************
==============================================
*********  
  8 Series
*********
*v-zero *           ======            [PNY 8800gtx]
*Judas3 *           ======           [8800gtx 3dmark 06 8533]
*Darksaber  *      ======           [BFG 8800GTS]
*Zoaib*    ====== [PNY 8800 GTS 640MB GDDR3]
*pyroinc*        ====== [BFG Tech 8800 gtx]
*HeavyH20*    ====== [2 x 8800 GTX , 1 x 8800 GTS, 1 x 7600GT, 1 x 6200] < Ma main Nvidia Man
*Scavar*    ====== [EVGA 8800GTS]
*hv43082 *   ====== [XFX 8800GTS at 650/940]
*Irish PXzyan* ====== [Club3D GeForce 8800GTS]
*jms45*    =======  [eVGA 8800GTS 640MB]
*********
 7 Series
*********
*Greek  *  ======                  [ BFG 7900GTX OC ]
*Aze *     ======                   [XFX 7900GTX eXtreme Edition]
*bruins04  *  ======              [XFX 7800GT]
*puma  *     ======                [7600gt @ 600/820mhz]
*AthlonX2  *  ======              [BFG 7600GT's in SLI]
*Darknova *    ======             [XFX 7600GT O/c 620/1.66equiv]
*Tatty_one  *  ======            [MSI 7900GTO 512MB @ 710/840 3D Mark 2005 @ 11,818]
*tigger69   *   ======             [palit 7900gs core at 600mhz/ram 800/1600MHz]
*pbmaster  *    ======           [evga 7900 GT KO Superclocked @ 580/790 core/mem]
*randomperson21*   ======    [7900gt,4785 3dmark 06]
*Judas*      ====== [Gainward 7800 gt Sli, Cores/Mem = stock ( 400/1000),3D mark 06 7498]
*PVTcaboose1337*  ====== [eVGA 7900GT CO @ 510 / 775]
*lt JWS*       ======           [eVGA 7950GX2 @ 710/810 , 11,212 3dmark06]  
*i_am_mustang_man*       ====== [7900GTO]
*Zubasa*        ======  [GF7300GS   635/775]
*Corrupted*     ======  [ 7900 gto@650/800]
*Alecstaar*    ====== [BFG GeForce 7900 GTX OC (PCI-e)]
*Vlado79*     ====== [7900 GT stock: 480/680]
*scavar*   ======= [7800GT]
*demos sav* ====== [7600 GS 400/400 @ 573/630]
*DoggerCW*      ====== [EVGA 7950 GT KO]
*HookeyStreet *     ======  [7900GS]
*mytiggertiger*       ====== [Evga GeForce 7600 GT SLi]
*slipslice *    ====== [eVGA 7900GS KO]
*brutalfate*    ======  [XFX 7600GT agp 640/1400]
*v-zero*     ======  [2x7900gt BFG, 2x7900gs MSI, 7800gtx Inno3D....]
*kevin32x*   ====== [BFG 7800 gtx 256 @ 490/2.63]
*dino 25*   ====== [Xfx 7900gt 470M 256Mb@ 502Gpu & 770 Mem]
*strick94u*   ====== [2x 7900 gs]
*cybie1111*  ====== [eVGA 7900 GT-KO 256mb - @ 510 Core and 875 (1750) memory]
*speed111*  ====== [7900gs extreme]
*BXtreme*  ====== [XFX Geforce 7900GS]

*********
 6 Series
*********

*kammster  *     ======          [Gigabyte 6200]
*hat  *              ======         [XFX 6800XT AGP]
*iggy1981*        ======         [1. BFG 6800 GS OC GDDR3, evga 6800nu DDR1]
*Alecstaar*   ====== [    * BFG GeForce 6800 GT OC (AGP)]
*blacktruckryder*  ====== [BFG 6800GT OC AGP]
*ketxxx *    ====== [6800GT 440\1.2GHz. 3dm06 3k]
*********
 5 Series
*********
*JC316*            =======        [PNY Geforce FX 5900 128MB]

*********
GeForce 4
*********
*infrared*        ======        GeForce4 [440MX 64mb]
*cdawall*        ======geforce 4 ti4200 340/600
*JC316*     ====== [Geforce 4 TI 4200 AGP, Geforce 4 MX 420 PCI]
*scavar*   ====== [4400Ti]
*********
  Quadro
*********

[]

==============================================

**********************************************
 Chipsets
**********************************************


********
nForce 6
*********
*HeavyH20*   ====== [2 x 680i]
*scavar*     ======[EVGA nForce 680i]
*LT JWS*   ======[nvidia 650i]
*kevin32x*   ======[650i]
*********
nForce 5
*********

*PT*  ======  [nForce 590SLi]
*Judas*   ====== [nForce 590SLi]
*pyroinc*    ====== [chipset 590sli]
*PVTCaboose1337* ====== [570sli] 
*jms45*    ====== [nForce 570]
*JC316*       ======       [nForce5]
*********
nForce 4
*********

*Greek*        ======       [nForce4 SLI]
*pbmaster*   ======       [nForce4 SLI]
*bruins04*    ======       [nForce4 SLI]
*Darknova*  ======       [nForce4 SLi x16]
*Tatty_one*   ======     [nForce4 Ultra]
*i_am_mustang_man*       ====== [nForce4 SLI]
*AthlonX2*     ====== [nForce 410 & nForce 4 SLi]
*HeavyH20*  ====== [nForce4 SLIx16]
*Puma  *     ====== [nforce4]
*randomperson21* ====== [nforce4]
*ben clarke*  ====== [nforce4]
*********
nForce 3
*********
*kammster*  ====== [nForce3 250]

*********
nForce 2
*********
*kammster*  ====== [nForce2 Ultra 400]
*cdawall*     ====== [nforce 2]

*********
nForce
*********

[]

*********
nForceGo  (laptops)
*********

[]
===================================================================
*******************************************************************
*******************************************************************


----------



## Thermopylae_480 (Jan 18, 2007)

You people and your cliques  .

You should have put a poll by the way.


----------



## Greek (Jan 18, 2007)

well can do, but tbh i cant be bothered putting every nvidia card there lol.


----------



## Thermopylae_480 (Jan 18, 2007)

Than put the series, e.g. 6 series, 7 series, Quadro, and some of the older series.  It at least organizes the data a bit better in my opinion.


----------



## Greek (Jan 18, 2007)

ok instead of a pole i will have a list


----------



## bruins004 (Jan 18, 2007)

I have a XFX 7800GT right now.
Will be getting an 8 series by mid year


----------



## infrared (Jan 18, 2007)

This thread's gonna need watching. Greek, if anyone even looks like he might start a fanboy flamewar, send a mod a PM quick 

I got an old nvidia Geforce 440 MX 64mb


----------



## PuMA (Jan 18, 2007)

me has asus 7600gt @ 600/820mhz


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Jan 18, 2007)

BFG 7600GT's in SLI


----------



## Kammster (Jan 18, 2007)

Gigabyte 6200 - NV 44A 
Stock 350:500 (O/c 420:550)
64bit - AA and shadows can kill it dead

PNY 5200 PCI -Nv34 (Currently near death)
64bit but 32 bit with only 64mb is showing.


----------



## Darknova (Jan 18, 2007)

XFX 7600GT (O/c 620/1.66equiv)


----------



## Tatty_One (Jan 18, 2007)

MSI 7900GTO 512MB @ 710/840 3D Mark 2005 @ 11,818...all for £150!


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Jan 18, 2007)

palit 7900gs 256mb ddr3.with a zalman vf-700cu

core at 600mhz

ram at 800/1600mhz


----------



## v-zero (Jan 18, 2007)

PNY 8800gtx STOCK


----------



## JUDAS3 (Jan 18, 2007)

BFG 8800gtx (stock)

3dmark06 - 8533

come on..............


----------



## pt (Jan 18, 2007)

had a asus m2n-e with nvidia 570 ultra chipset, and now have a foxconn c51xem2aa with nvidia 590sli  in gfx card i preffer ati


----------



## Greek (Jan 18, 2007)

pt said:


> had a asus m2n-e with nvidia 570 ultra chipset, and now have a foxconn c51xem2aa with nvidia 590sli  in gfx card i preffer ati



fair enough


----------



## Greek (Jan 18, 2007)

infrared said:


> This thread's gonna need watching. Greek, if anyone even looks like he might start a fanboy flamewar, send a mod a PM quick
> 
> I got an old nvidia Geforce 440 MX 64mb



will do no problem

keep them coming boyz


----------



## hat (Jan 18, 2007)

I r have XFX 6800XT AGP


----------



## pbmaster (Jan 18, 2007)

i have a evga 7900 GT KO Superclocked @ 580/790 core/mem


----------



## Darksaber (Jan 18, 2007)

BFG 8800GTS standard clock  the Lanbox does not have the best air circulation

cheers
dS


----------



## bruins004 (Jan 18, 2007)

Darksaber said:


> BFG 8800GTS standard clock  the Lanbox does not have the best air circulation
> 
> cheers
> dS



It must be mad hot in there then.
Can you fit anymore fans in there maybe?


----------



## pt (Jan 18, 2007)

where's the chipset division?


----------



## pbmaster (Jan 18, 2007)

doh why did i get put in the 6 series


----------



## Greek (Jan 18, 2007)

my bad, did both u guys at the same time lol


----------



## bruins004 (Jan 18, 2007)

pbmaster said:


> doh why did i get put in the 6 series



You were demoted


----------



## Greek (Jan 18, 2007)

lol u no pt thats gave me a gd idea, but u only want that so u cud be included lol


----------



## Greek (Jan 18, 2007)

bruins004 said:


> You were demoted



hehehehehe

nah honest mistake


----------



## pbmaster (Jan 18, 2007)

darksaber, i get 4785 in 3d mark 06 and 79362 on aquamark. how did i beat you?


----------



## Greek (Jan 18, 2007)

Scores Updated as of 18/01/07

ps>  added chipset now so feel free to tell me what you have

(just for u pt )

**********************************************
nVidia owners Club House details
**********************************************


**********************************************
GPU's
**********************************************
==============================================
*********  
  8 Series
*********
*v-zero *           ======            [PNY 8800gtx]
*Judas3 *           ======           [8800gtx 3dmark 06 8533]
*Darksaber  *      ======           [BFG 8800GTS]

*********
 7 Series
*********
*Greek  *  ======                  [ BFG 7900GTX OC ]
*Aze *     ======                   [XFX 7900GTX eXtreme Edition]
*bruins04  *  ======              [XFX 7800GT]
*puma  *     ======                [7600gt @ 600/820mhz]
*AthlonX2  *  ======              [BFG 7600GT's in SLI]
*Darknova *    ======             [XFX 7600GT O/c 620/1.66equiv]
*Tatty_one  *  ======            [MSI 7900GTO 512MB @ 710/840 3D Mark 2005 @ 11,818]
*tigger69   *   ======             [palit 7900gs core at 600mhz/ram 800/1600MHz]
*pbmaster  *    ======           [evga 7900 GT KO Superclocked @ 580/790 core/mem]
*randomperson21*   ======    [7900gt,4785 3dmark 06]
*Judas*      ====== [Gainward 7800 gt Sli, Cores/Mem = stock ( 400/1000),3D mark 06 7498]
*PVTcaboose1337*  ====== [eVGA 7900GT CO @ 510 / 775]
*lt JWS*       ======           [eVGA 7950GX2 @ 710/810 , 11,212 3dmark06]  
*********
 6 Series
*********

*kammster  *     ======          [Gigabyte 6200]
*hat  *              ======         [XFX 6800XT AGP]

*********
 5 Series
*********
*JC316*            =======        [PNY Geforce FX 5900 128MB]

*********
GeForce 4
*********
*infrared*        ======        GeForce4 [440MX 64mb]


*********
  Quadro
*********

[]

==============================================

**********************************************
 Chipsets
**********************************************


********
nForce 6
*********
[]

*********
nForce 5
*********

*PT*  ======   nForce 590SLi
*Judas*   ======nForce 590SLi

*********
nForce 4
*********

*Greek*        ======       [nForce4 SLI]
*pbmaster*   ======       [nForce4 SLI]
*bruins04*    ======       [nForce4 SLI]
*JC316*       ======       [nForce4 Ultra]
*Darknova*  ======       [nForce4 SLi x16]
*Tatty_one*   ======     [nForce4 Ultra]

*********
nForce 3
*********


*********
nForce 2
*********

*cdawall*     ====== [nforce 2]

*********
nForce
*********

[]

*********
nForceGo  (laptops)
*********

[]
===================================================================
*******************************************************************
*******************************************************************


----------



## pbmaster (Jan 18, 2007)

hey greek i got the same mobo as you, nforce4 sli for me


----------



## DaMulta (Jan 18, 2007)

Why would anyone want to be in this club? Mahahhahahaha


----------



## bruins004 (Jan 18, 2007)

I have a nforce4 sli board as well as an nforce4 board.  One is MSI, the other one is Abit


----------



## cdawall (Jan 18, 2007)

asus ti4200 4x agp 64mb 340/600mhz vs 250/513 stock and 
MSI k7n2delta nforce 2 chipset


----------



## JC316 (Jan 18, 2007)

PNY Geforce FX 5900 128MB. Nforce 4 ultra chipset.


----------



## Greek (Jan 18, 2007)

DaMulta said:


> Why would anyone want to be in this club? Mahahhahahaha



only saying that cz u an ati boi lol

but i dnt see why u wudnt wanna be in the club.

u gt a gd reason to us why they shudnt be?


----------



## pt (Jan 18, 2007)

Greek said:


> my bad, did both u guys at the same time lol



i'm not there yet 

edit: yes i am, i didn't saw 2nd page


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Jan 18, 2007)

my chipset is intel p965


----------



## Darknova (Jan 18, 2007)

I've got an nForce SLi x16 motherboard


----------



## Greek (Jan 18, 2007)

pt said:


> i'm not there yet



*********
nForce 5
*********

PT ====== nForce 590SLi


----------



## randomperson21 (Jan 18, 2007)

7900gt here, running stock
4785 or somethin 3dmark 06


----------



## pt (Jan 18, 2007)

Greek said:


> only saying that cz u an ati boi lol



     
sry, you just made a joke in Portuguese
you called him a ati bull     

boi = bull in portuguese


----------



## Greek (Jan 18, 2007)

Darknova said:


> I've got an nForce SLi x16 motherboard



nForce 4,5,6?


----------



## Greek (Jan 18, 2007)

pt said:


> sry, you just made a joke in Portuguese
> you called him a ati bull
> 
> boi = bull in portuguese



so i shudnt say boi to these portuguesse girls i know here then


----------



## Greek (Jan 18, 2007)

tigger69 said:


> my chipset is intel p965



not nvidia then


----------



## Judas (Jan 18, 2007)

Gainward 7800 gt Sli         
Cores/Mem = stock ( 400/1000)

3D mark 06 7498


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Jan 18, 2007)

Check my sig man...


----------



## Greek (Jan 18, 2007)

PVTCaboose1337 said:


> Check my sig man...



or u cud jus tell me lol

lol ill do the card, chipset u tell me i cant be bothered to search


----------



## Judas (Jan 18, 2007)

nForce 590SLi


----------



## pt (Jan 18, 2007)

Greek said:


> so i shudnt say boi to these portuguesse girls i know here then



it spelled like bôi, i think there's no problem besides the fact you're calling (boi=boy?) to girls


----------



## Lt_JWS (Jan 18, 2007)

eVGA 7950GX2 @ 710/810
11,212 3dmark06
http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=1020134


----------



## iggy1981 (Jan 18, 2007)

Have to 6800's

1. BFG 6800 GS OC GDDR3

2. evga 6800nu DDR1


----------



## i_am_mustang_man (Jan 18, 2007)

nforce 4 sli chipset

and 7900gto


----------



## Tatty_One (Jan 18, 2007)

Should have mentioned along with my 7900GTO, NF4 ULTRA chipset.


----------



## Greek (Jan 19, 2007)

Scores Updated as of 19/01/07



**********************************************
nVidia owners Club House details
**********************************************


**********************************************
GPU's
**********************************************
==============================================
*********  
  8 Series
*********
*v-zero *           ======            [PNY 8800gtx]
*Judas3 *           ======           [8800gtx 3dmark 06 8533]
*Darksaber  *      ======           [BFG 8800GTS]
*Zoaib*    ====== [PNY 8800 GTS 640MB GDDR3]
*pyroinc*        ====== [BFG Tech 8800 gtx]
*HeavyH20*    ====== [2 x 8800 GTX , 1 x 8800 GTS, 1 x 7600GT, 1 x 6200] < Ma main Nvidia Man

*********
 7 Series
*********
*Greek  *  ======                  [ BFG 7900GTX OC ]
*Aze *     ======                   [XFX 7900GTX eXtreme Edition]
*bruins04  *  ======              [XFX 7800GT]
*puma  *     ======                [7600gt @ 600/820mhz]
*AthlonX2  *  ======              [BFG 7600GT's in SLI]
*Darknova *    ======             [XFX 7600GT O/c 620/1.66equiv]
*Tatty_one  *  ======            [MSI 7900GTO 512MB @ 710/840 3D Mark 2005 @ 11,818]
*tigger69   *   ======             [palit 7900gs core at 600mhz/ram 800/1600MHz]
*pbmaster  *    ======           [evga 7900 GT KO Superclocked @ 580/790 core/mem]
*randomperson21*   ======    [7900gt,4785 3dmark 06]
*Judas*      ====== [Gainward 7800 gt Sli, Cores/Mem = stock ( 400/1000),3D mark 06 7498]
*PVTcaboose1337*  ====== [eVGA 7900GT CO @ 510 / 775]
*lt JWS*       ======           [eVGA 7950GX2 @ 710/810 , 11,212 3dmark06]  
*i_am_mustang_man*       ====== [7900GTO]
*Zubasa*        ======  [GF7300GS   635/775]
*Corrupted*     ======  [ 7900 gto@650/800]
*Alecstaar*    ====== [BFG GeForce 7900 GTX OC (PCI-e)]
*********
 6 Series
*********

*kammster  *     ======          [Gigabyte 6200]
*hat  *              ======         [XFX 6800XT AGP]
*iggy1981*        ======         [1. BFG 6800 GS OC GDDR3, evga 6800nu DDR1]
*Alecstaar*   ====== [    * BFG GeForce 6800 GT OC (AGP)]

*********
 5 Series
*********
*JC316*            =======        [PNY Geforce FX 5900 128MB]

*********
GeForce 4
*********
*infrared*        ======        GeForce4 [440MX 64mb]
*cdawall*        ======geforce 4 ti4200 340/600
*JC316*     ====== [Geforce 4 TI 4200 AGP, Geforce 4 MX 420 PCI]
*********
  Quadro
*********

[]

==============================================

**********************************************
 Chipsets
**********************************************


********
nForce 6
*********
*HeavyH20*   ====== [2 x 680i]

*********
nForce 5
*********

*PT*  ======  [nForce 590SLi]
*Judas*   ====== [nForce 590SLi]
*Puma  *     ====== [nforce4]
*pyroinc*    ====== [chipset 590sli]
*********
nForce 4
*********

*Greek*        ======       [nForce4 SLI]
*pbmaster*   ======       [nForce4 SLI]
*bruins04*    ======       [nForce4 SLI]
*JC316*       ======       [nForce4 Ultra]
*Darknova*  ======       [nForce4 SLi x16]
*Tatty_one*   ======     [nForce4 Ultra]
*i_am_mustang_man*       ====== [nForce4 SLI]
*AthlonX2*     ====== [nForce 410 & nForce 4 SLi]
*HeavyH20*  ====== [nForce4 SLIx16]
*********
nForce 3
*********


*********
nForce 2
*********

*cdawall*     ====== [nforce 2]

*********
nForce
*********

[]

*********
nForceGo  (laptops)
*********

[]
===================================================================
*******************************************************************
*******************************************************************


----------



## Zubasa (Jan 19, 2007)

This clubhouse thing is getting hot. lol
Alright, I have a GF7300GS.@635/775
http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=21579&highlight=7300GS


----------



## Corrupted (Jan 19, 2007)

I have an evga geforce 7900 gto@650/800.


----------



## Greek (Jan 19, 2007)

come on guys there must be more ppl here with nvidia.


----------



## zOaib (Jan 19, 2007)

add me in ---------------------------------------------


----------



## PuMA (Jan 19, 2007)

i also have nforce4 chipset on my k8 neo-f


----------



## Greek (Jan 19, 2007)

updated


----------



## Greek (Jan 19, 2007)

keep giving me ur info to add, i will update scores when i come back from work, hopefully i can get the day off lol


----------



## cdawall (Jan 19, 2007)

you didnt add my vid card geforce 4 ti4200 340/600


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Jan 19, 2007)

hey greek you can add both of my pc's chipset if you would like  i have a nForce 410 and my main rig has a nForce4 SLI chipset


----------



## PuMA (Jan 19, 2007)

can we have a Cool nvidia clubhouse sigg??      

.. I love these smileys...


----------



## PyroInc (Jan 19, 2007)

BFG Tech 8800 gtx


----------



## PyroInc (Jan 19, 2007)

oh and chipset 590sli


----------



## Alec§taar (Jan 19, 2007)

*I own 2 NVidia graphics cards currently, for both AGP & PCI-Express x-16:*


BFG GeForce 6800 GT OC (AGP)

BFG GeForce 7900 GTX OC (PCI-e)



* Big NVidia "fanboy" here, since the end of the "Voodoo 3dFx" line (which I had every one of those since Voodoo I - Voodoo V 5500) & have owned GeForce III & GeForce IV Ti4600 boards before those listed above.

(The reasons I go w/ NVidia mainly because NVidia cards tend to favor OpenGL in terms of performance, vs. ATI stuff traditionally/typically. while gaming.. & since IDSoftware (my fav. game producing OEM) uses OpenGL as their game display API? Well... you know! It only makes sense from a performance standpoint for me!)

APK


----------



## HeavyH20 (Jan 19, 2007)

I have currently have 5 NVIDIA cards, all PCI-E

2 x 8800 GTX
1 x 8800 GTS
1 x 7600GT
1 x 6200 TC (for a spare and setups)

Chipsets (nforce):
2 x 680i
1 x NF4 SLIx16


----------



## PyroInc (Jan 19, 2007)

lol heavy could start his own club lol


----------



## zOaib (Jan 19, 2007)

HeavyH20 said:


> I have currently have 5 NVIDIA cards, all PCI-E
> 
> 2 x 8800 GTX
> 1 x 8800 GTS
> ...



dang HEAVY , very Heavy Duty stuff there , lol


----------



## Greek (Jan 19, 2007)

HeavyH20, dude u won the lottery? a special comment for u up on the rankings.

well i'll put a poll up there if peeps want Nvidia owners club house sig no problems.


----------



## Greek (Jan 19, 2007)

Scores updated and added poll


----------



## zOaib (Jan 19, 2007)

Greek said:


> HeavyH20, dude u won the lottery? a special comment for u up on the rankings.
> 
> well i'll put a poll up there if peeps want Nvidia owners club house sig no problems.



i want a nvidia owners club sig 

can u make somethign using what i got in my current sig , thx ?


----------



## DaMulta (Jan 19, 2007)

I voted no


----------



## Judas (Jan 19, 2007)

DaMulta said:


> I voted no



you would !!


----------



## JC316 (Jan 19, 2007)

Ah, I forgot, I have a Geforce 4 TI 4200 AGP and a Geforce 4 MX 420 PCI.


----------



## tkpenalty (Jan 19, 2007)

My only nvidia card... TI4200... DoA, refused RMA for some weird reason.


----------



## cdawall (Jan 20, 2007)

ti4200=best oc'ing nvidia card ever 340/600 stock everything


----------



## Greek (Jan 20, 2007)

DaMulta said:


> I voted no



WHY DOESNT THAT SURPISE ME


----------



## Greek (Jan 20, 2007)

HMM EVERYONE APART FROM CDAWALL who has nvidia voted no for sigs, is it a surprise they all have ati ?


----------



## cdawall (Jan 20, 2007)

Greek said:


> HMM EVERYONE APART FROM CDAWALL who has nvidia voted no for sigs, is it a surprise they all have ati ?



i already have a full sig


----------



## Greek (Jan 20, 2007)

sure i dnt mind, but rele that poll was for ppl who had nvidia not ati, and they not in the club lol


----------



## Greek (Jan 20, 2007)

Scores Updated as of 20/01/07



**********************************************
nVidia owners Club House details
**********************************************


**********************************************
GPU's
**********************************************
==============================================
*********  
  8 Series
*********
*v-zero *           ======            [PNY 8800gtx]
*Judas3 *           ======           [8800gtx 3dmark 06 8533]
*Darksaber  *      ======           [BFG 8800GTS]
*Zoaib*    ====== [PNY 8800 GTS 640MB GDDR3]
*pyroinc*        ====== [BFG Tech 8800 gtx]
*HeavyH20*    ====== [2 x 8800 GTX , 1 x 8800 GTS, 1 x 7600GT, 1 x 6200] < Ma main Nvidia Man
*Scavar*    ====== [EVGA 8800GTS]

*********
 7 Series
*********
*Greek  *  ======                  [ BFG 7900GTX OC ]
*Aze *     ======                   [XFX 7900GTX eXtreme Edition]
*bruins04  *  ======              [XFX 7800GT]
*puma  *     ======                [7600gt @ 600/820mhz]
*AthlonX2  *  ======              [BFG 7600GT's in SLI]
*Darknova *    ======             [XFX 7600GT O/c 620/1.66equiv]
*Tatty_one  *  ======            [MSI 7900GTO 512MB @ 710/840 3D Mark 2005 @ 11,818]
*tigger69   *   ======             [palit 7900gs core at 600mhz/ram 800/1600MHz]
*pbmaster  *    ======           [evga 7900 GT KO Superclocked @ 580/790 core/mem]
*randomperson21*   ======    [7900gt,4785 3dmark 06]
*Judas*      ====== [Gainward 7800 gt Sli, Cores/Mem = stock ( 400/1000),3D mark 06 7498]
*PVTcaboose1337*  ====== [eVGA 7900GT CO @ 510 / 775]
*lt JWS*       ======           [eVGA 7950GX2 @ 710/810 , 11,212 3dmark06]  
*i_am_mustang_man*       ====== [7900GTO]
*Zubasa*        ======  [GF7300GS   635/775]
*Corrupted*     ======  [ 7900 gto@650/800]
*Alecstaar*    ====== [BFG GeForce 7900 GTX OC (PCI-e)]
*Vlado79*     ====== [7900 GT stock: 480/680]
*scavar*   ======= [7800GT]
*********
 6 Series
*********

*kammster  *     ======          [Gigabyte 6200]
*hat  *              ======         [XFX 6800XT AGP]
*iggy1981*        ======         [1. BFG 6800 GS OC GDDR3, evga 6800nu DDR1]
*Alecstaar*   ====== [    * BFG GeForce 6800 GT OC (AGP)]

*********
 5 Series
*********
*JC316*            =======        [PNY Geforce FX 5900 128MB]

*********
GeForce 4
*********
*infrared*        ======        GeForce4 [440MX 64mb]
*cdawall*        ======geforce 4 ti4200 340/600
*JC316*     ====== [Geforce 4 TI 4200 AGP, Geforce 4 MX 420 PCI]
*scavar*   ====== [4400Ti]
*********
  Quadro
*********

[]

==============================================

**********************************************
 Chipsets
**********************************************


********
nForce 6
*********
*HeavyH20*   ====== [2 x 680i]
*scavar*     ======[EVGA nForce 680i]
*LT JWS*   ======[nvidia 650i]
*********
nForce 5
*********

*PT*  ======  [nForce 590SLi]
*Judas*   ====== [nForce 590SLi]
*pyroinc*    ====== [chipset 590sli]
*pvtcaboose* ====== [570sli] 
*********
nForce 4
*********

*Greek*        ======       [nForce4 SLI]
*pbmaster*   ======       [nForce4 SLI]
*bruins04*    ======       [nForce4 SLI]
*JC316*       ======       [nForce4 Ultra]
*Darknova*  ======       [nForce4 SLi x16]
*Tatty_one*   ======     [nForce4 Ultra]
*i_am_mustang_man*       ====== [nForce4 SLI]
*AthlonX2*     ====== [nForce 410 & nForce 4 SLi]
*HeavyH20*  ====== [nForce4 SLIx16]
*Puma  *     ====== [nforce4]
*********
nForce 3
*********


*********
nForce 2
*********

*cdawall*     ====== [nforce 2]

*********
nForce
*********

[]

*********
nForceGo  (laptops)
*********

[]
===================================================================
*******************************************************************
*******************************************************************


----------



## pt (Jan 20, 2007)

i voted no, 'cause i already have too much signs  don't use  
but go for it


----------



## Greek (Jan 20, 2007)

hmm probs will make on when i get time


----------



## Tatty_One (Jan 20, 2007)

Lol I voted no because I am relinquishing all these sigs....too many, am going back to personalised little me


----------



## vlado79 (Jan 20, 2007)

I have Galaxy 7900 GT stock: 480/680.
Also have Asrock 939Dual sata2 with ULI1695.
NVidia ownes ULI.
Does that count?


----------



## Greek (Jan 20, 2007)

not rele but ur cards ok.


----------



## Greek (Jan 20, 2007)

Tatty_One said:


> Lol I voted no because I am relinquishing all these sigs....too many, am going back to personalised little me



yher i no what u mean, its jus for peeps who want one rele, i mean i wont have one unless it turns out to be rele good lol. i allready gt amd overclockers club


----------



## HeavyH20 (Jan 20, 2007)

I am not one for custom sigs. And, thanks for the special comment in the list. Somebody has to wear green around here. All I see is a sea of red.


----------



## Greek (Jan 20, 2007)

lol allrite, well i will make one when i get some time and see what the guyes who voted YES think about it


----------



## Scavar (Jan 21, 2007)

EVGA 8800GTS not OC'd at the moment.
EVGA nForce 680i


----------



## Lt_JWS (Jan 21, 2007)

Just picked up an ASUS P5N-E SLI (nvidia 650i)


----------



## pt (Jan 21, 2007)

puma is misplaced in the chipset zone


----------



## Scavar (Jan 21, 2007)

Oh yeah I also have a 7800GT and a 4400Ti(I could run HL2 on that and P4 1.8 it was sweet hehe)

Ill probably use step-up before its up to upgrade to a GTX.


----------



## Greek (Jan 21, 2007)

scores updated, thanks pt didnt realise


----------



## pt (Jan 21, 2007)

you gorget heavyH20 2x680i
and pvtcaboose 570sli 

and i think there should be only one table on 1st page 


ps: i'm used to see charts on tpu, and do them, so i see the ones that miss


----------



## Demos_sav (Jan 21, 2007)

Add me too. I have a 7600 GS 400/400 @ 573/630


----------



## Greek (Jan 21, 2007)

pvt caboose ok but heavy its there lol********
nForce 6
*********
HeavyH20 ====== [2 x 680i]
scavar ======[EVGA nForce 680i]
LT JWS ======[nvidia 650i]
*********


----------



## Schnookums (Jan 21, 2007)

tut tut nvidia suck

like my rhyme ?


----------



## Greek (Jan 21, 2007)

tut tut tut learn how to spell england!!!


----------



## randomperson21 (Jan 21, 2007)

ha forgot. nforce4 chipset on my ecs mobo too. hehe.


----------



## Greek (Jan 21, 2007)

i think i shud take pt's advise and have scores on first page only, it makes it easier for peeps. so there they are


----------



## DaMulta (Jan 22, 2007)

I have a secret to tell.....I'm running a N chipset.


----------



## HookeyStreet (Jan 22, 2007)

Put me down for one   Ive got an nVIDIA 7900GS


----------



## DoggerCW (Jan 22, 2007)

EVGA 7950 GT KO

No benchies yet. Still waiting on Dell to send me the puter I am putting that card into. I have been staring at the card for a week drooling over it. Sure should beat the snot outa my X800 GT that I have stuffed into a Dell Dimension 8200 Pentium 4 with 768 megs of RAM.

Here is my new computer:

XPS 410
Core 2 Duo E6600 (2.4GHz,1066FSB) with 4MB cache
2GB DDR2 SDRAM at 667MHz
24 in Wide Aspect Digital Flat Panel Display
EVGA nVidia e-GeForce 7950 GT KO 512MB Superclocked
250GB SATA II Hard Drive (7200RPM)
Dell 13 in 1 Media Card Reader
48X Combo and 16X DVD+/-RW
3.5in Floppy Drive
Logitech G5 Laser Mouse
Saitek Eclipse II Keyboard
Logitech® Precision PC Gaming Headset


----------



## Greek (Jan 22, 2007)

DaMulta said:


> I have a secret to tell.....I'm running a N chipset.



ooo owned? lol

see it makes sense to go with nvidia lol


----------



## zOaib (Jan 22, 2007)

looks like votes are up in favour of YES , okay when do we get our nvidia club sigs ?????


----------



## Greek (Jan 22, 2007)

zOaib said:


> looks like votes are up in favour of YES , okay when do we get our nvidia club sigs ?????



when i get some time, shud be done by the end of this week hopefully but im very busy with work and college wrk so i'' try ma best.


----------



## randomperson21 (Jan 22, 2007)

zuber schweet. make em look cool, k?


----------



## mytiggertiger (Jan 23, 2007)

Evga GeForce 7600 GT (SLI)


----------



## SlipSlice (Jan 23, 2007)

I would like one please.  With Nvidia Owners Clubhouse, with the eVGA 7900GS KO.

Thanks..


----------



## tkpenalty (Jan 23, 2007)

lol... this idea isn't original... at least use another word other than CLUB HOUSE


----------



## SlipSlice (Jan 23, 2007)

tkpenalty said:


> lol... this idea isn't original... at least use another word other than CLUB HOUSE



just shh..u seem to be the only person that has a problem with it..!!


----------



## zOaib (Jan 23, 2007)

greek , use "Nvidia Elites"

can u add 8800 series on mine thx , mucho appreciato m8


----------



## tkpenalty (Jan 23, 2007)

zOaib said:


> greek , use "Nvidia Elites"
> 
> can u add 8800 series on mine thx , mucho appreciato m8



Much better


----------



## AshenSugar (Jan 23, 2007)

i got a geforce 2gts and fx5200 in crap box computers hows that 

btw nvida sucks


----------



## tkpenalty (Jan 23, 2007)

AshenSugar said:


> i got a geforce 2gts and fx5200 in crap box computers hows that
> 
> btw nvida sucks




ATI-Strike 1.6

Go Go Go!

*Uses the Fire GL to snipe down some nvidians using some FXs*
*Pulls out his X1950PRO and kills a Nvidian using a 7900GS, some noobvidian using a 7900GT*
BOOM HEADSHOT
*switches back to Fire GL*
*Kills a guy using an FX*

ATI Wins!

The reason why I didn't make an ATI Clubhouse was because I knew I was going to get this bullshit.


----------



## Greek (Jan 23, 2007)

or cz u aint gt the balls and cant handle it lol, yher for thesigs i am going to put peoples cards up there, i,e 8800GTX OC to or just 8800GTX.

i will get ma mate to help me as he's better than me at sigs, will try and get one sorted tonie if not tomorrow.


----------



## Tatty_One (Jan 23, 2007)

Schnookums said:


> tut tut nvidia suck
> 
> like my rhyme ?



tut tut, "not having a DX10 card on the shelves kinda means ATI Fu**ed up"

Like my little rhyme????


----------



## Tatty_One (Jan 23, 2007)

tkpenalty said:


> ATI-Strike 1.6
> 
> Go Go Go!
> 
> ...



Go Go Go, pulls out his 7900GS (although I aint got one), overclocks the shit outta it....oh dear the 1950Pro dont overclock that well,,,,,gulp.....oooppppssss.......Nvidia wins!


----------



## pt (Jan 23, 2007)

Tatty_One said:


> tut tut, "not having a DX10 card on the shelves kinda means ATI Fu**ed up"
> 
> Like my little rhyme????



don't bother is a well known ati fan boy


----------



## Tatty_One (Jan 23, 2007)

pt said:


> don't bother is a well known ati fan boy



lol I know but I like to haunt him!!!  I just love catching him out, it's turning into a pet hobby of mine.


----------



## pt (Jan 23, 2007)

Tatty_One said:


> Go Go Go, pulls out his 7900GS (although I aint got one), overclocks the shit outta it....oh dear the 1950Pro dont overclock that well,,,,,gulp.....oooppppssss.......Nvidia wins!



get's out of the ass a x2950xtx and pwns everyone with a devastatng nuclear blast 'cause of the high power comsuption of the r600  

TIE!


----------



## pt (Jan 23, 2007)

Tatty_One said:


> lol I know but I like to haunt him!!!  I just love catching him out, it's turning into a pet hobby of mine.



you know who he is?


----------



## Greek (Jan 23, 2007)

rite i jus made this took about 10 mins so not a long effort put into it, Beware my Photoshops skills aint great and i aint imaginative so dnt be shy to tell me its crap lol,


----------



## tkpenalty (Jan 23, 2007)

Greek said:


> rite i jus made this took about 10 mins so not a long effort put into it, Beware my Photoshops skills aint great and i aint imaginative so dnt be shy to tell me its crap lol,



I won't call you crap but I will call you unoriginal. Get the name changed already.... call it Nvidia Elites or I'll have to do the illegal trolling


----------



## Greek (Jan 23, 2007)

ill see what others members say first, if they want elites thn thats whats going up there.


----------



## tkpenalty (Jan 23, 2007)

Greek said:


> ill see what others members say first, if they want elites thn thats whats going up there.



*Screams* Elites Elites Elites...


----------



## hv43082 (Jan 23, 2007)

XFX 8800GTS at 650/940 powering Dell 3007.


----------



## Greek (Jan 23, 2007)

updated matey with yr name on it


----------



## blacktruckryder (Jan 23, 2007)

I have a BFG 6800GT OC  AGP on the way. So add me to the list.


----------



## Greek (Jan 24, 2007)

updated and going to sleep.


----------



## Tatty_One (Jan 24, 2007)

If the name bugs an ATi fanboy then we should stick with it!


----------



## tkpenalty (Jan 24, 2007)

Tatty_One said:


> If the name bugs an ATi fanboy then we should stick with it!



Okay... time to do plan B


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Jan 24, 2007)

O could you please change my chipset info to PVTCaboose1337, not pvtcaboose.  Thx


----------



## tkpenalty (Jan 24, 2007)

Right now does the 7800GTX beat the 7900GS in benchmarks? I'm curious to know, since 7800GTX was the old "High-End". I wonder why they discontinued it D:


----------



## SlipSlice (Jan 24, 2007)

Greek you haven't added me yet..i posted like on the 5th page I believe, but i guess you skipped over it. 

lol, 

but yea, I would like mine to say eVGA 7900GS KO


----------



## Brutalfate (Jan 24, 2007)

I've got a XFX 7600GT agp 640/1400 (effect.)


----------



## Irish_PXzyan (Jan 24, 2007)

Club3D GeForce 8800GTS over here


----------



## jms45 (Jan 24, 2007)

Well i gots an eVGA 8800GTS 640MB and an Asus M2N-SLI Deluxe nForce 570 mobo, wouldn't mind one of those sig's either since i aint got one yet 

3DMark 05 - 15389 - http://service.futuremark.com/orb/resultanalyzer.jsp?projectType=12&XLID=0&UID=7674500

3DMark 06 - 9813 - http://service.futuremark.com/orb/resultanalyzer.jsp?projectType=14&XLID=0&UID=7671076


----------



## Tatty_One (Jan 24, 2007)

tkpenalty said:


> Right now does the 7800GTX beat the 7900GS in benchmarks? I'm curious to know, since 7800GTX was the old "High-End". I wonder why they discontinued it D:



Because it's a G70 core and the G71 came out, it's a bit like why did ATi bring out a new core for the 1950Pro and discontinued the older generation 1800XT when the 1800 is just as fast, kinda pointless really, apart from Crossfire2 there is little benefit, some would say because the 1950Pro has more shaders so faster and better IQ in shader intensive games such as Oblivion....but the fact is, the 1800XT overclocked is faster in Oblivion than a 1950Pro overclocked.

The 1950Pro however is officially I beleive ATi's replacement for the 1900GT, but again overclocked the 1900GT is as fast as the 1950pro and you can now pick them up cheaper.......wtf????    

Ohhhh and more importantly, the 7800GTX was not replaced by the 7900GS, the GTX was high end G70, the GS is mid range G71 so therfore the 7800GTX was replaced by the 7900GTX and yes....that is considerably faster than the 7800GTX.....unlike ATi's efforts.

Even when the 1900XT replaced the 1800XT (after only about 3 or 4 months in reality because it took ATI so long to manufacture sufficient supplies to get them on the retailers shelves)  it was not that significantly faster.  

There we go, a bit of NVidia "fanboy" stuff for a change.....but hey, I prefer ATI!!!!


----------



## jms45 (Jan 24, 2007)

pt said:


> get's out of the ass a x2950xtx and pwns everyone with a devastatng nuclear blast 'cause of the high power comsuption of the r600
> 
> TIE!



 you keep a gfx card in your ass.

did you lube up with KY first


----------



## Greek (Jan 24, 2007)

scores updated. what u think about the sig?


----------



## jms45 (Jan 24, 2007)

Greek said:


> scores updated. what u think about the sig?



your sig's cool m8  

tried to PM you for one myself but apparently your not allowed to recieve PM's or something according to the error msg anyway.

or to better quote what it say's : Greek has chosen not to receive private messages or may not be allowed to receive private messages. Therefore you may not send your message to him/her.


----------



## Grings (Jan 24, 2007)

typo in that sig: the way *is* meant to be played  (it's)

i was in the dennis the menace fanclub as a kid...


----------



## Greek (Jan 24, 2007)

jms45 said:


> your sig's cool m8
> 
> tried to PM you for one myself but apparently your not allowed to recieve PM's or something according to the error msg anyway.
> 
> or to better quote what it say's : Greek has chosen not to receive private messages or may not be allowed to receive private messages. Therefore you may not send your message to him/her.



scroll down under additional option click where it says "Send message to users even if they are not on your buddy list."

or just add me to ur buddys list for further reference, check ur pc i send u your sig.


----------



## Greek (Jan 24, 2007)

any1 else who in the club and want the sig let me know.


----------



## randomperson21 (Jan 24, 2007)

its very green, but i like it. and i need a new sig...........


----------



## jms45 (Jan 24, 2007)

Greek said:


> scroll down under additional option click where it says "Send message to users even if they are not on your buddy list."
> 
> or just add me to ur buddys list for further reference, check ur pc i send u your sig.



thanks for the sig m8 nice work  

BTW for some strange reason i still cant PM you even though i added you to my buddy list lol


----------



## PuMA (Jan 24, 2007)

Greek, I would love a sig, since I dont have any clubhouse sigs


----------



## v-zero (Jan 24, 2007)

Ok add the rest of my nVidia stuff then... 2x7900gt BFG, 2x7900gs MSI, 7800gtx Inno3D....


----------



## kevin32x (Jan 24, 2007)

BFG 7800 gtx 256 @ 490/2.63 

nVidia 650i chipset.(p5ne-sli)

i want  a sig

PS. is it worth picking up another 7800gtx to sli?


----------



## Greek (Jan 24, 2007)

ok u will all have a sig, in 10 mins those who asked for it,  randomperson21 urs will be a problem as ur name will be to long, any initials or anything else?


----------



## Greek (Jan 24, 2007)

kevin32x said:


> BFG 7800 gtx 256 @ 490/2.63
> 
> PS. is it worth picking up another 7800gtx to sli?



no, waist of time, they have been discontinued i think and its very hard to get hold of them, my friend has 2 and i get better performance than him with my 7900GTX, search toms hardwware vga charts and select ur cards in sli and another one and you will see the comparisson.


----------



## kevin32x (Jan 24, 2007)

cool thx.


----------



## dino25 (Jan 24, 2007)

I have Xfx 7900gt 470M 256Mb@ 502Gpu & 770 Mem..


----------



## strick94u (Jan 24, 2007)

twin 7900 gs


----------



## Tatty_One (Jan 24, 2007)

v-zero said:


> Ok add the rest of my nVidia stuff then... 2x7900gt BFG, 2x7900gs MSI, 7800gtx Inno3D....



Show off!


----------



## randomperson21 (Jan 25, 2007)

Greek said:


> ok u will all have a sig, in 10 mins those who asked for it,  randomperson21 urs will be a problem as ur name will be to long, any initials or anything else?



I can't PM you for some reason.....


btw, i think it looks uber schweet! thx!

maybe rp21 or something. much shorter.

Thanks!


----------



## randomperson21 (Jan 25, 2007)

oh yeah, btw, the image filesize is about 2-3kb too big. Lowering the quality setting brought it down.


----------



## Greek (Jan 25, 2007)

no it shudnt bee to big, i will make it saying rp21, cz the image qual on that aint that good.


----------



## Greek (Jan 25, 2007)

this shud be just fine, 
i think itsz cuz it auploaded on the net that all, when i save it its 18.3kb


----------



## randomperson21 (Jan 25, 2007)

looks schweet and its the right size. THX!


----------



## Cybie1111 (Jan 25, 2007)

Oh why not...  

eVGA 7900 GT-KO 256mb (not the superclock edition) @ 510 Core and 875 (1750) memory, unmodded.


----------



## Scavar (Jan 25, 2007)

I wouldn't mind having a sig, I think it looks cool. By the way Greek I think you have PMs turned off?


----------



## Zubasa (Jan 25, 2007)

That sig seems to be a little too dark.
Make it better so I can see the details. LOL


----------



## tkpenalty (Jan 25, 2007)

Zubasa said:


> That sig seems to be a little too dark.
> Make it better so I can see the details. LOL



*Screams in his ears* Stop helping em'


----------



## jms45 (Jan 25, 2007)

tkpenalty said:


> *Screams in his ears* Stop helping em'



lol nothing a little bit of editing wont fix


----------



## Zubasa (Jan 25, 2007)

tkpenalty said:


> *Screams in his ears* Stop helping em'


Too late


----------



## PuMA (Jan 25, 2007)

thnx alot for the sig greek, looks very cool =D


----------



## Tatty_One (Jan 25, 2007)

It's a good job TK dont know much about puters or he migh start becoming troublesome


----------



## Greek (Jan 25, 2007)

guys, u who have made the size of the image smaller looks crap, jus save the image on your computer and upload it through the cp, do not go under 17.5kb as the image quality goes bad, ive send you the right sizes, see how mine and randomperson21's looks like?

"It's a good job TK dont know much about puters or he migh start becoming troublesome"

only jealous cz ma sig is beta lol


----------



## Greek (Jan 25, 2007)

by the way i had set to receive pm's only from buddy's, sorry guys all fixed now,


----------



## Tatty_One (Jan 25, 2007)

Greek said:


> by the way i had set to receive pm's only from buddy's, sorry guys all fixed now,



bet U werent getting many then


----------



## Greek (Jan 25, 2007)

only from mods lol


----------



## infrared (Jan 25, 2007)

ooo, the new sigs are lookin nice


----------



## jms45 (Jan 25, 2007)

Greek said:


> guys, u who have made the size of the image smaller looks crap, jus save the image on your computer and upload it through the cp, do not go under 17.5kb as the image quality goes bad, ive send you the right sizes, see how mine and randomperson21's looks like?
> 
> actually i had to edit mine a little greek it was to large to put on the forum the cp kept telling me to reduce it's size, but i dont think mines looks anywhere near as bad as PuMa's.... infact matching mine up to anybody else's mines looks the best lol


----------



## zOaib (Jan 25, 2007)

This Is Mine


----------



## Greek (Jan 25, 2007)

if u guys want urs resizing let me no.


----------



## Kammster (Jan 25, 2007)

can i add my chipsets

DFI NF3 250-AL (not lanparty gb)
:nForce3 250 @2000HTT

Chaintech 7nil1 (r.i.p.)
:nForce2 Ultra 400
supposed to have 800mhz hypertransport @200fsb on a socket A!


----------



## Greek (Jan 25, 2007)

updated


----------



## cdawall (Jan 25, 2007)

Kammster said:


> can i add my chipsets
> 
> DFI NF3 250-AL (not lanparty gb)
> :nForce3 250 @2000HTT
> ...



socket a didnt use HTT bus did it i thought that was a64 and up?


----------



## Tatty_One (Jan 25, 2007)

cdawall said:


> socket a didnt use HTT bus did it i thought that was a64 and up?



Thats correct, FSB only, no HTT link, HTT as you said was introduced with the Socket 754 Athlon 64 which of course has the "on die" memory controller which allows you to use the RAM asynchronously which on the XP was not available.


----------



## cdawall (Jan 25, 2007)

Tatty_One said:


> Thats correct, FSB only, no HTT link, HTT as you said was introduced with the Socket 754 Athlon 64 which of course has the "on die" memory controller which allows you to use the RAM asynchronously which on the XP was not available.



thought so


----------



## SlipSlice (Jan 25, 2007)

So when are you planning on making these sigs Greek?


----------



## Scavar (Jan 25, 2007)

sweet siggyness


----------



## Tatty_One (Jan 25, 2007)

Scavar said:


> sweet siggyness



How you finding the 8800GTS for overclocking?  There are some decent prices in the UK at the moment and was thinking of getting meself one.


----------



## Greek (Jan 25, 2007)

Tatty_One said:


> How you finding the 8800GTS for overclocking?  There are some decent prices in the UK at the moment and was thinking of getting meself one.



i wudnt call 300 a sweet price lol.

maybe 250 yher.

sigs might be changed depending if the guy whos making me one send me the psd then i can add ur names on it, this depends on if i like it or not.

i shud have to let u no soon


----------



## Scavar (Jan 26, 2007)

Mine is perfectly stable at 620/1000   The memory can probably go up to 1100 and still be stable. I had it up to 640, but it starting artifacting there. I've heard some people taking it farther then that though. And if you turn the fan up to 80% or 100% the temps either stay about the same as before, or actually go down a little.


Stock is like 513/792 or something.


----------



## Tatty_One (Jan 26, 2007)

Greek said:


> i wudnt call 300 a sweet price lol.
> 
> maybe 250 yher.
> 
> ...



Dont know where U are looking but I can get one for £260   Slightly less in fact.


----------



## Tatty_One (Jan 26, 2007)

Scavar said:


> Mine is perfectly stable at 620/1000   The memory can probably go up to 1100 and still be stable. I had it up to 640, but it starting artifacting there. I've heard some people taking it farther then that though. And if you turn the fan up to 80% or 100% the temps either stay about the same as before, or actually go down a little.
> 
> 
> Stock is like 513/792 or something.



Thanks, how is the stock fan, noisy or pretty good? what are the temps like on your overclock with stock fan?......no more questions I promise!


----------



## PuMA (Jan 26, 2007)

greek if u could, can resize mine, cuz it went above the limit and had to lower the resolution


----------



## Scavar (Jan 26, 2007)

The stock fan is pretty silent man. It is some high quality stuff. nVidia finally learned to pump out some kickass silent fans.


----------



## cdawall (Jan 26, 2007)

Scavar said:


> The stock fan is pretty silent man. It is some high quality stuff. nVidia finally learned to pump out some kickass silent fans.



my ti4200 is dead silent and its old ass hell


----------



## Tatty_One (Jan 26, 2007)

Scavar said:


> The stock fan is pretty silent man. It is some high quality stuff. nVidia finally learned to pump out some kickass silent fans.



They managed it with the 7900GTX and GTO.....silent heatpipes, the best in the business at the time.


----------



## jms45 (Jan 27, 2007)

PuMA said:


> greek if u could, can resize mine, cuz it went above the limit and had to lower the resolution



the way i resized mine without reducing the quality was to take the original  sig open it up in paint and save again as a jpeg, after that the size should be perfect.


----------



## JC316 (Jan 27, 2007)

Take me off from Nforce 4 and add me to nforce 5.


----------



## zOaib (Jan 27, 2007)

Tatty_One said:


> Thanks, how is the stock fan, noisy or pretty good? what are the temps like on your overclock with stock fan?......no more questions I promise!



there is almost no increase in fan noise when i crank mine up to 100% , which u will need to do otherwise it idles around 58c and load temps are 67c ............... but when i crank the fan full they drop to idle 50 and load 62-63c .......

all the above is at 550/1600 ........... although i have not yet tried to go even more yet. because its damn fast right now for me and for my games.


----------



## speed111 (Feb 5, 2007)

i have a xfx 7900gs extreme


----------



## Scavar (Feb 5, 2007)

Now that I think about, my 4400Ti was silent.


----------



## HellasVagabond (Feb 5, 2007)

Im getting an 8800GTS to replace my X1950XT....Mainly cause of incompatibilities with Splinter Cell Double Agent and with my DVI-HDMI connection.
Ive seen 8800GTS's OC up to 658/1200 but i was thinking that 620-1100 should be ok.


----------



## Ben Clarke (Feb 5, 2007)

NFORCE 405 FTW!!


----------



## strick94u (Feb 11, 2007)

Green !!     Nvidia  Ati


----------



## Ketxxx (Feb 11, 2007)

6800GT 440\1.2GHz. 3dm06 3k something. Theres a screenshot for that score floating around somewhere, im too lazy to find it though or re-run 3dmark as its not installed.


----------



## Greek (Feb 11, 2007)

updated


----------



## Lt_JWS (Feb 11, 2007)

eVGA 8800GTS coming monday/tuesday


----------



## Scavar (Feb 11, 2007)

zOaib said:


> there is almost no increase in fan noise when i crank mine up to 100% , which u will need to do otherwise it idles around 58c and load temps are 67c ............... but when i crank the fan full they drop to idle 50 and load 62-63c .......
> 
> all the above is at 550/1600 ........... although i have not yet tried to go even more yet. because its damn fast right now for me and for my games.



By your memory at 1600, you mean 800 doubled right? I run mine currently at 600/900, the mem doubles though...to 1800...or something, I get confused over simple things sometimes.

On a side note, where abouts in FL are ya?


----------



## strick94u (Feb 12, 2007)

Ok I did not know we were doing chipsets too I have a Evga 680i 
And my cards are clocked 565/1360 dag nabit


----------



## w-beast (Feb 24, 2007)

Evga 8800 GTS superclocked here


----------



## tkpenalty (Feb 24, 2007)

...why did you revive this?


----------



## Pinchy (Feb 24, 2007)

MX440 128mb
FX5200 128mb
6800 GO 256mb


----------



## tkpenalty (Feb 24, 2007)

Hmm.... might try popping in my Ti4200 into my P4SBeholder rig. Lets see if it will try to work. 
I got a MX440 as well... can't get rid of the thermal glue.


----------



## Zubasa (Feb 24, 2007)

It will be interesting to see how a MX440 runs up with my 7300GS.


----------



## Pinchy (Feb 24, 2007)

lmao!

MX440 was craaaaap  (I never OC'd it tho)


----------



## tkpenalty (Feb 25, 2007)

Whoever one starred our thread - *coughs* heres revenge


----------



## Velocity (Feb 25, 2007)

just got my 8800gtx *woot* (bfgtech) replaced my bfg 6800ultra (will go in backup system)


----------



## Pinchy (Feb 25, 2007)

dam if only u had a conroe


----------



## levi__ (Feb 25, 2007)

I've got a eVGA and a Leadtek GeForce 7800gtx running 490/1380 in a Asus P5N-E sli nForce 650i mobo. Currently scoring 8878 in 3Dmark 06 and 16194 in 3Dmark 05.


----------



## newtekie1 (Mar 5, 2007)

You can add me to the list.  Lets see, I own:

2 7900GTs(600/1600)
1 7600GT(690/1780)
1 eVGA 680i chipset motherboard(on my 3rd RMA, thanks eVGA)
1 NForce 2 Motherboard
2 FX5200(one AGP, one PCI)

And just to make it clear, I own plenty of ATI stuff too.


----------



## WarhammerTX (Mar 5, 2007)

I have a evga 8800 gts


----------



## Grings (Mar 5, 2007)

I've recently got very nvidia'd up, after using ati for 4 years or so, so if you can be arsed to add me i have
bfg 8800gts oc 320mb - it kicks ati butt (at least for now) and was only £185
Foxconn nf4 sli -£35 new - lololol
2 nforce 2's -an asus a7n8x(ultra 400) and an aopen xc cube
plus my other 939 rig has an uli chipset, which is sort of an nvidia
plus in the spares cupboard i have a 4200ti, an fx5200 (salvaged, i didnt buy the thing), gf4mx (freebie), gf2 gts


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Mar 5, 2007)

hey grek you can take out my 7600gt sli...and change it to 6800GS,my 7600gt died and im on a very tight budget so i went with the 6800GS,i might sli them if i can find another one cheap


----------



## newtekie1 (Mar 6, 2007)

tkpenalty said:


> Whoever one starred our thread - *coughs* heres revenge



I one starred your thread because you are a whiny fanboy.

This line specifically got you one star from me:

*-Whoever made that nvidia fan club is going to get flamed*


----------



## hat (Mar 6, 2007)

update: I overclocked my XFX 6800. It's at 3800core/1.10ghz mem. If you wanna inlcude that on the first post.


----------



## lambros (Mar 7, 2007)

I have a Gainward 7900gs oc {560/1500}


----------



## newtekie1 (Mar 7, 2007)

hat said:


> update: I overclocked my XFX 6800. It's at 3800core/1.10ghz mem. If you wanna inlcude that on the first post.



Thats one hell of an overclock on the core!


----------



## TheCrow (Mar 8, 2007)

Innovision 7300GT PCIE @ 561/702


----------



## oinkypig (Mar 8, 2007)

look what i got, BFG 7900 GTX fact. O/C


----------



## Ketxxx (Mar 8, 2007)

newtekie1 said:


> Thats one hell of an overclock on the core!



lol


----------



## tkpenalty (Mar 8, 2007)

hat said:


> update: I overclocked my XFX 6800. It's at 3800core/1.10ghz mem. If you wanna inlcude that on the first post.



 

Liquid nitrogen?

Btw.. is this really a club house or a Join-n-run clubhouse?


----------



## Zubasa (Mar 8, 2007)

For me it is kinda join and run 
I don't even have my 7300GS plug in anymore


----------



## joinmeindeath417 (Mar 8, 2007)

hey i have an e-vga 8800gtx

can i have a sig!

oh any another thing Nvidia owners

my benchmarks for 3dmark 06 are only like 8900, is that good? or is something bottlenecking? check my specs let me know..(my chipset is nforce 4 by the way)


----------



## Tatty_One (Mar 8, 2007)

joinmeindeath417 said:


> hey i have an e-vga 8800gtx
> 
> can i have a sig!
> 
> ...



To answer your question, at 2.6Gig my Opteron x2 170 bottlenecks my 7900GTO (at GTX+ speeds).

Have you tried overclocking your CPU?  Just taking her to 2.8Gig which should be fairly simple will make a huge improvement in 2006 because it is heavily CPU dependant you will get an improved score from both your CPU and GFX card, reckon it could add upto 500 -1000 points on the score.


----------



## pt (Mar 8, 2007)

Tatty_One said:


> To answer your question, at 2.6Gig my Opteron x2 170 bottlenecks my 7900GTO (at GTX+ speeds).
> 
> Have you tried overclocking your CPU?  Just taking her to 2.8Gig which should be fairly simple will make a huge improvement in 2006 because it is heavily CPU dependant you will get an improved score from both your CPU and GFX card, reckon it could add upto 500 -1000 points on the score.



@tatty_one: well, it bottlenecks 3dmark, but does it bottleneck games?


----------



## joinmeindeath417 (Mar 8, 2007)

i went up to 2.8ghz from 2.6 i think my ram might be bottle necking the whole system

its reading in cpu-z as

slot 1=400mhz
slot 2=400mhz
slot 3= 200mhz
slot 4= 200hmz


that doesnt even see right to me...-_-

bah new ram i guess?


----------



## Tatty_One (Mar 8, 2007)

joinmeindeath417 said:


> i went up to 2.8ghz from 2.6 i think my ram might be bottle necking the whole system
> 
> its reading in cpu-z as
> 
> ...



Can you post a CPU-Z screenie of your CPU at 2.8 and the memory tab so I can look please.


----------



## Tatty_One (Mar 8, 2007)

pt said:


> @tatty_one: well, it bottlenecks 3dmark, but does it bottleneck games?



Thought you might like that  , I was answering specifically regarding his 2006 score, probably would bottleneck on the BIG games but perhaps only marginally in comparison to 3D Mark.


----------



## joinmeindeath417 (Mar 8, 2007)

Tatty_One said:


> Can you post a CPU-Z screenie of your CPU at 2.8 and the memory tab so I can look please.


----------



## Greek (Mar 8, 2007)

iv been rele busy this last month and hardly have time to come and post or update score, if any1 would like to join so they can do it while im away or busy let me no


----------



## hat (Mar 8, 2007)

yeah its a typo 380/1.10


----------



## Tatty_One (Mar 9, 2007)

joinmeindeath417 said:


>



OK, that memory is running far too slow, no point in having DDR667 running at those speeds IMO so.......see if you can boot to 255 on a mutiplier of 11, that will give you the same speed but increase your ram speed to 510mhz, you will probably have to loosten your timings right down to be safe when you start, check memory voltage as well, you may need a little more juice, just tinker a bit, once she boots into windows you can play with the timings to get them as tight as possible.  You should not need any more CPU voltage but if stability is an issue, dont necessarily think its the memory, add an increment of CPU volts to see if its that, sometimes same speeds but higher FSB may need a bit more juice.

You could aim for 10x 280 eventually that would give you a nice ram boost, I would guess you currently have ram set on auto so its compensating with the timings and defaulting to SPD or as near as damnit, it's all in the multiplier, start off with say 5-5-8-15 @ 2T and as I said, tighten once you have booted to windows and are happy.

Does that all make sense to you?  I am off to bed now so will check this thread out at work in morning.


----------



## newtekie1 (Mar 9, 2007)

Well the problem is that he paired DDR2-800(400MHz) with DDR2-400(200MHz).  So he is limitted by the 200MHz memory.


----------



## pt (Mar 9, 2007)

newtekie1 said:


> Well the problem is that he paired DDR2-800(400MHz) with DDR2-400(200MHz).  So he is limitted by the 200MHz memory.



yep
that's the problem, dump the 200mhz on the trash can or sell them, ddr2 200mhz is pretty much useless


----------



## hat (Mar 9, 2007)

I overclocked some more. Seeing as the suggested clock settings were 424/1.14, I pushed the core to 400. So 400/1.10


----------



## joinmeindeath417 (Mar 9, 2007)

yay even with this shit ram i managed to get up to over 10k in 3dmark 06

can i get a sig yet 


heres my benchmark


----------



## Tatty_One (Mar 9, 2007)

newtekie1 said:


> Well the problem is that he paired DDR2-800(400MHz) with DDR2-400(200MHz).  So he is limitted by the 200MHz memory.



Good point!  I was looking at his specs origionally which is a bit misleading.


----------



## Tatty_One (Mar 9, 2007)

joinmeindeath417 said:


> yay even with this shit ram i managed to get up to over 10k in 3dmark 06
> 
> can i get a sig yet
> 
> ...



Thats better!  Now fill us in on how you acheived it, did you lower the multi and up the FSB like I suggested and the RAM managed to take the extra speed or what has got you to that improvement?


----------



## joinmeindeath417 (Mar 9, 2007)

um i upped the clocks on the shitty RAM haha, and i am getting OCZ ram ddr 800 it got all good reviews and hopefully 3 gigs of ram at ddr2 will make the benchmarks go higher

i also o/ced the card alil bit

the clocks i set were 601/960

and that worked for a while haha until the ram got too hot and locked stuff up


----------



## cdawall (Mar 9, 2007)

you may want to get a diff PSU that ultra wont let you push you stuff very far thats for sure


----------



## joinmeindeath417 (Mar 10, 2007)

cdawall said:


> you may want to get a diff PSU that ultra wont let you push you stuff very far thats for sure



hehe, yeah first im working on getting new ram so iwont have to overclock anything (aside from cpu that is) and than im getting a new psu, and than im getting a 22 inch widescreen monitor for higher resolution than my 19 inch w/s


----------



## tkpenalty (Mar 10, 2007)

Hey guys, this is some criticism, but someone down-voted and up-voted this thread. I honestly think you guys should stop five-starring every thread that appaears (not pointing this at anyone). Stop being dickheads whoever you are or Ill post here more frequently.

Back on topic:

Any solutions on an overheating passive 7600GS?


----------



## infrared (Mar 10, 2007)

Don't worry about them tkpenalty. I don't think many people take any notice of the stars rating anyway. Whoever it is will eventually grow some balls.


----------



## Tatty_One (Mar 10, 2007)

tkpenalty said:


> Hey guys, this is some criticism, but someone down-voted and up-voted this thread. I honestly think you guys should stop five-starring every thread that appaears (not pointing this at anyone). Stop being dickheads whoever you are or Ill post here more frequently.
> 
> Back on topic:
> 
> Any solutions on an overheating passive 7600GS?



You guys?  I visit your thread as much as I do this one and I dont star rate any!


----------



## Zero Cool (Mar 10, 2007)

EN7900GTX Extreme Edition


----------



## tkpenalty (Mar 10, 2007)

Oh great... what do I do about a 7600GS thats starting to produce artifacts? Man are ASUS passive cards meant to last?


----------



## pt (Mar 10, 2007)

tkpenalty said:


> Oh great... what do I do about a 7600GS thats starting to produce artifacts? Man are ASUS passive cards meant to last?



what are the temps, and are you overclocking it?


----------



## tkpenalty (Mar 10, 2007)

Its not overclocked *panics* 70*C Idle, 89*C Load... Its got the crappy stock alu heatsink installed. I tried AS5 but it was useless.


----------



## pt (Mar 10, 2007)

tkpenalty said:


> Its not overclocked *panics* 70*C Idle, 89*C Load... Its got the crappy stock alu heatsink installed. I tried AS5 but it was useless.



is the case well ventilated?


----------



## tkpenalty (Mar 10, 2007)

preforations, removed plates, its better than mine!


----------



## pt (Mar 10, 2007)

tkpenalty said:


> preforations, removed plates, its better than mine!



and as5 nothing uh?
can you post a pic of the card, asus genereally builds cool cards


----------



## Eric_Cartman (Mar 11, 2007)

tkpenalty said:


> Oh great... what do I do about a 7600GS thats starting to produce artifacts? Man are ASUS passive cards meant to last?



No passive cards are meant to last. 

I screwed a case fan onto the passive heatsink, effectively making it an active heatsink.  Works very well.


----------



## randomperson21 (Mar 11, 2007)

lol... i'd like to see a picture of that.


----------



## Eric_Cartman (Mar 11, 2007)

randomperson21 said:


> lol... i'd like to see a picture of that.



I wish I would have taken pics before I got rid of the card, it was truly ghetto.  Luckily the holes in the fan lined up perfectly with the fins, so that when I screwed the fan in it bit into the sides of the fins and made a very secure fit.

I sold the card though, upgraded to an X1950Pro.


----------



## Gam'ster (Mar 11, 2007)

palit 7900 gs512 (stock) , chipset nforce4 

o/

quick question gents, will my rig be able to run 2x palit 7900gs's in sli or would i need a better PSU ?

cheers


----------



## Eric_Cartman (Mar 11, 2007)

i was looking through someone systems specs and I saw the same power supply running 7900GTs

i assume if they aren't having problems you probably won't either

i would think 580w would would enough juice


----------



## Tatty_One (Mar 11, 2007)

Gam'ster said:


> palit 7900 gs512 (stock) , chipset nforce4
> 
> o/
> 
> ...



Yours should be OK, specially as you are not overclocking your CPU.


----------



## Gam'ster (Mar 11, 2007)

cool cos im happy with the card it runs quiet and cool 37-45 even when oc'ed 500/1.4 from 460/1320 small oc i know   plus adjusted the mem timings 2-4-4-7 12, im still bit of a noob but seems to be running solid atm.


----------



## randomperson21 (Mar 11, 2007)

just make sure you have enough on the 12v rail to power both cards and you should be good.


----------



## Gam'ster (Mar 11, 2007)

Just checked and as far as i read it, the psu has 2x +12v rail with 380w 38amps total ( 18a for +12v 1 and 20a for +12v 2 ) and 2x 7900gs require 245w ( underload ), 

I googled and come up with this http://www.guru3d.com/article/content/377/3/.
Plus i used the hiper web site to check the PSU's specks. http://www.hipergroup.com/English/products/hpu-4k580.html

This sound kosher to you guys ? ( plus i suppose it will help anyother person wanting to go sli like me    )


----------



## randomperson21 (Mar 11, 2007)

heck, those power numbers look more than good. go for it!


----------



## Joshmcmillan (Mar 11, 2007)

Intergrated Geforce 6150 on an Asus board. Will be getting an 8600 series card in a year or so when I save up. I also have a Geforce 4 MX440.


----------



## watts289 (Mar 12, 2007)

GeForce 7600GT


----------



## Zero Cool (Mar 13, 2007)

is Greek Still alive/active? the list isnt updating for a while now. can a mod update it please?


----------



## Greek (Mar 14, 2007)

still alive, not active, i dnt get any time, ive asked if people want to take over who have more time to update but no1 replied.


----------



## joinmeindeath417 (Mar 14, 2007)

Greek said:


> still alive, not active, i dnt get any time, ive asked if people want to take over who have more time to update but no1 replied.



hey i can help, im usually always on TPU reading and posting so i have time considering at my job im sitting down all day anyway


----------



## Boneface (Mar 17, 2007)

I just got mine the other day MSI 8800gts 320mb heres my best 3dmark06 so far


----------



## HellasVagabond (Mar 17, 2007)

BoneFace youre OCing your card quite alot, i dont recommend doing that especially when the summer hits


----------



## newtekie1 (Mar 17, 2007)

As long as it is stable it shouldn't be a problem.


----------



## Boneface (Mar 17, 2007)

I m in canada and it nice and chilly here and once the summer gets here the central air comes on so im all set lol my computer store is good to me, if my card does fry they will replace it right on the spot for me so alls good right now at 610/2000 its idle at 49c


----------



## HellasVagabond (Mar 18, 2007)

Its idle like that cause it aint running at these speeds.
However if heat aint a problem in summer go for it.
Here now we have 27degrees and i have an idle of 54, imagine in the summer when it hits 40+degrees


----------



## tkpenalty (Mar 18, 2007)

I swear does nvidia suck? Its amazing how they never responded to my complaints about the 7600GS my cousin had.


----------



## randomperson21 (Mar 18, 2007)

i think thats because you file support claims to the company you bought it from (evga, xfx, etc). nvidia, like ati, only makes the gpu's.


----------



## tkpenalty (Mar 18, 2007)

randomperson21 said:


> i think thats because you file support claims to the company you bought it from (evga, xfx, etc). nvidia, like ati, only makes the gpu's.



Weird... Stuff it... its my cousins GPU anyway


----------



## freakshow (Mar 21, 2007)

how do i get in this club??? what do i need,  i have a BFG 8800GTS 640Mb @ 600/2000


----------



## D007 (Mar 21, 2007)

peep the specs .. geforce 8800 gts 320 mb.. in the mail today brand spankin new complete system.. yay


----------



## HellasVagabond (Mar 22, 2007)

What i dont understant is why people choose a cheap CPU and an expensive MOBO...


----------



## newtekie1 (Mar 22, 2007)

HellasVagabond said:


> What i dont understant is why people choose a cheap CPU and an expensive MOBO...



Now who would do that...


----------



## pt (Mar 22, 2007)

HellasVagabond said:


> What i dont understant is why people choose a cheap CPU and an expensive MOBO...



i preffer both cheap but good


----------



## HellasVagabond (Mar 22, 2007)

Id rather get to Medium things than a low and high


----------



## Tatty_One (Mar 22, 2007)

However an exspensive mobo will help to overclock a cheap CPU higher (usually) and perhaps a cheap mobo will hinderthe potential of an exspensive CPU?  Not too sure about that one tho.


----------



## HellasVagabond (Mar 22, 2007)

I got the Gigabyte DS4 and managed to push my 6600 up to 3.9 ghz....
Not stable but it wasnt the Mobos fault.
I wouldnt spend 300$ on a mobo...EVER


----------



## D007 (Mar 22, 2007)

Personally I think I'd rather kill myself on the MOBO's price so it's up to date for a while.. I mean who wants to replace their mobo? lol.. whatta pain in the arse.. I'd rather update memory, cpu, and gpu or whatever, than go through all that again..  .. 

I finally put my system together.. it was my 1st build.. I did it all from looking at the walk through here and help from this sites members.. thank you all who helped me out.. you really saved my arse..lol.. I'll take some better pics soon. i took some on my phone but we all know how bad phone pix suk.. lol I even got a good pic of the blood I shed builiding it lol.. Dang computer hacked my finger, had my blood on the IO panel shield for the mobo, I had to take a pic..lol.. I shed blood for this thing!! lol.. Maybe now it will be like a biomechanical monster computer... rawwrrrr...   ( I have this Trapper keeper picture in my head from south park lol) still having issues with raid though.. idk if I need this floppy to boot the raid software or whatever it's called.. but I don't even have a floppy soooo... idk how im supposed to do that lol.. i hope it's available on cd. also I'm not to sure if setting it up at 16k or 64k or whatever makes a difference or even what it does... still learning but for a new guy I think I did pretty well.  "meaning it works and nothing is on fire"


----------



## HellasVagabond (Mar 22, 2007)

Slots Change, Chipsets Change....So the Mobo is the same as the CPU / GPU..


----------



## vaperstylz (Apr 19, 2007)

*nvidia owner*

g-card=EVGA 8800gts320MB
mobo=EVGA 680i  
check system specs for the full story.


----------



## D007 (Apr 19, 2007)

list could be updated ...


----------



## Artic Foxin Dell (Apr 20, 2007)

I have a 
Nvidia GeForce 6200A that came in a 3D Fuzion Nvidia GeForce FX5500 Box! I got pure luck it was GeForce 6200A PCI and not AGP, cuz i have no AGP Slots!


----------



## mehukatti (Apr 21, 2007)

finaly got my 8800gts 320mb oc card it so much better than x1950pro but im disappointed this cooler 59c idle it warm up my other components(cpu mobo(they use water)) 3dmark06 points 7007. pro is going other comp when i just get new mobo processor and psu. and zalman cooler cause that sapphire cooler really sucks


----------



## TSX420J (May 11, 2007)

XFX 7600gt XXX edition.


----------



## L|NK|N (May 11, 2007)

I completely forgot about this club!  Who is making the sigs for this club?


----------



## tkpenalty (May 11, 2007)

I think people already deserted the club imho. =_=


----------



## Mediocre (May 11, 2007)

<-  BFG 7800 GT OC

Didn't c one on the list LAWL


----------



## Tatty_One (May 11, 2007)

Remains a regular visitor!


----------



## Greek (May 12, 2007)

yher sorry guys iu havent got any time no more to update this as i have too much college work, sorry for this.
if anyone wishes to carry on the be my guest.


----------



## erocker (May 12, 2007)

Sorry guys, this club just like Nvidia plain sucks!  Where the hell are my NF3 Vista drivers???  TAKE THAT!   and THAT!!!


----------



## Tatty_One (May 12, 2007)

Vista drivers are available for my chipset so I am happy


----------



## JrRacinFan (May 16, 2007)

7600GS user and very happy!! Really wouldnt want it any other way Intel + Nvidia especially after having 4 ATI cards die on me and all my Nvidia cards are still alive and kicking.


----------



## Tatty_One (May 16, 2007)

erocker said:


> Sorry guys, this club just like Nvidia plain sucks!  Where the hell are my NF3 Vista drivers???  TAKE THAT!   and THAT!!!



Get yerself a decent mobo and U might get some decent support


----------



## hv43082 (May 16, 2007)

Update:
Just got Foxconn 8800GTX to replace XFX 8800GTS
Add EVGA 7900GS for the girlfriend's comp.


----------



## Tatty_One (May 16, 2007)

Your as bad as me!  Do you mind me asking why you upgraded, it's not as if the GTS couldnt handle anything thats thrown at it and the 640MB version is almost a match for the 2900XT albeit untested of course in DX10.

My Birthday is coming up next month and I am toying between a 320MB 8800GTS single card solution or trying 2 x 8600GTS in Sli (partly becuase I have never run SLi and I am intregued), the 2 8600GTS option is a little more exspensive but is a slightly faster setup that generally is a match performance wise for the 640MB 8800GTS and beats it in quite a few benches.


----------



## pt (May 16, 2007)

8600 duo to being 128bits suck ass in aa and af, i suggest wait for price war and get 2x8800gts 320m 

ps: the 8600gts is worse than my x1800gto when you turn the eye candy on


----------



## Tatty_One (May 16, 2007)

pt said:


> 8600 duo to being 128bits suck ass in aa and af, i suggest wait for price war and get 2x8800gts 320m
> 
> ps: the 8600gts is worse than my x1800gto when you turn the eye candy on



Not at resolutions above 1280 x 1024 it isnt and as I said, 2 of them equal a 8800GTS 640MB but there is one point here......your card wont run DX10!! the 8600 will 

Edit:  Sorry, I didnt mention that i dont disagree with you about the 8600GTS performance in comparison to say your 1800GTO in DX9, but it really does depend on which review you read, if you look here for example, you will see the average between the standard 8600 and the overclocked one are around the same scores as a 1950Pro! and that is with some eye candy on.

http://www.pcstats.com/articleview.cfm?articleid=2105&page=9

And you will notice here, on the SM3 tests within 3D Mark 2005 and 2006 that the 8600GTS beats the 1950Pro.

http://www.pcstats.com/articleview.cfm?articleid=2105&page=6


----------



## hv43082 (May 16, 2007)

Tatty_One said:


> Your as bad as me!  Do you mind me asking why you upgraded, it's not as if the GTS couldnt handle anything thats thrown at it and the 640MB version is almost a match for the 2900XT albeit untested of course in DX10.



Gaming at 2560x1600.  Plus I turned quarter century last month so it's my birthday present to me.  The girlfriend refused to get me this card and got me some expensive clothes instead.  It's a monumental number for me and I am gonna party hard this year since it's probably the last free year in my life  .  Unfortunately I am still on waiting list to get in med school, come'on Miami, cross fingers.


----------



## hv43082 (May 16, 2007)

erocker said:


> Sorry guys, this club just like Nvidia plain sucks!  Where the hell are my NF3 Vista drivers???  TAKE THAT!   and THAT!!!



What suck is having your top of the line card coming out 6 months late and only on par with the second best from the competitor!  6 months late    .  I waited and waited patiently for their top dog card and passed up a few good deals on 8800gtx and what do they give me, a second rated card.  I am no fanboy of any company but ATI blew it this time.  Did I mention SIX MONTHS LATE?!!!!


----------



## Casheti (May 16, 2007)

I own a 256MB GeForce FX 5200 and a 32MB GeForce 2 so you'd best put me up there before I kill you.


----------



## wataMG42 (May 16, 2007)

i got a 8800gts 320mb ko


----------



## Tatty_One (May 16, 2007)

hv43082 said:


> What suck is having your top of the line card coming out 6 months late and only on par with the second best from the competitor!  6 months late    .  I waited and waited patiently for their top dog card and passed up a few good deals on 8800gtx and what do they give me, a second rated card.  I am no fanboy of any company but ATI blew it this time.  Did I mention SIX MONTHS LATE?!!!!



You forgot to add something there......when it did finally come out, it too had/has driver issues!!!! the one thing all ATi Fanbois said would NEVER happen


----------



## trt740 (May 16, 2007)

Remember with that many shaders it gonna look unreal might be slower but it should look fantastic.


----------



## hv43082 (May 16, 2007)

Tatty_One said:


> You forgot to add something there......when it did finally come out, it too had/has driver issues!!!! the one thing all ATi Fanbois said would NEVER happen



I did not know that.  That's a double dippers.  If you gonna be late, at least be ready with the driver.  And what's with the 1 year warranty for a $400 card?  The best one was Sapphire (I think) that offer 2 years warranty.  That's kinda BS.  At least give me 3 yr so that your expensive can still have warranty until it becomes obsolete...


----------



## Tatty_One (May 16, 2007)

trt740 said:


> Remember with that many shaders it gonna look unreal might be slower but it should look fantastic.



Thats one of the problems with the early driver issues, the IQ on the 2900XT in the couple of DX10 demo's it has been tested on is poor apparently, there is another thread in here about it.


----------



## Tatty_One (May 16, 2007)

Here is an intersting link to a review conclusion page about the drivers and comparisons:

http://www.legitreviews.com/article/505/3/


----------



## Ketxxx (May 17, 2007)

Evil nVidia, you may yet make me buy a 320\640MB 8800GTS


----------



## hv43082 (May 17, 2007)

Ketxxx said:


> Evil nVidia, you may yet make me buy a 320\640MB 8800GTS



Welcome to the dark side! moahahaha...


----------



## Tatty_One (May 17, 2007)

hv43082 said:


> Welcome to the dark side! moahahaha...



it's Ok, he had a 6800GT B4 his little red monster.


----------



## Ketxxx (May 17, 2007)

Yup. Tides can really turn in a short time. ATI have all but flushed the bog chain on themselves while nVidia have the quality now. However ATI still have way better driver support under windows.


----------



## theonetruewill (May 17, 2007)

Inno3d 7600GT - 3dmark06: 4309 - check Alcpones database if you need to.
Mobo GA M57 SLI-S4 : 570 SLI


----------



## hv43082 (May 17, 2007)

Ketxxx said:


> Evil nVidia, you may yet make me buy a 320\640MB 8800GTS



What a coincidence!  I am selling XFX 8800GTS 640mb.  Check the FS section or PM me.


----------



## Ketxxx (May 18, 2007)

I cant atm, I'm poor


----------



## Tatty_One (May 18, 2007)

hv43082 said:


> What a coincidence!  I am selling XFX 8800GTS 640mb.  Check the FS section or PM me.



How much, could do you $300 perhaps to include shipping?  I'll give it some thought, was going to go for 2 x 8600GTS in Sli, anyone know when these mid ranged ATi cards are being released?  ATi could really make up some lost ground if they released a competiively priced mid ranger around the same price as the 8600GTS that had a 256 memory bandwidth....what you all think?


----------



## Judas (May 18, 2007)

Id go for the 8800gts 640 version, get one now and the other later type of thingy


----------



## Seagate (May 23, 2007)

Add me with my MSI NX8800GTS 640MB


----------



## cdawall (May 24, 2007)

hehe add my new agp card BFG 7800GS OC @440/1.44ghz stock cooler


----------



## [I.R.A]_FBi (May 26, 2007)

7900 GS on the way .. any advice?


----------



## Casheti (May 26, 2007)

Yea...

Cancel your order.


----------



## pt (May 26, 2007)

Casheti said:


> Yea...
> 
> Cancel your order.



/\ ati fanboy


----------



## DaMulta (May 26, 2007)

[Looks down]...I must be one of those.


----------



## [I.R.A]_FBi (May 26, 2007)

any other advice ...


----------



## Casheti (May 26, 2007)

ATi rules.


----------



## Zeratul_uy (May 26, 2007)

XFX 6200-LE 256MB  
MMX 440 64MB
Both AGP x8


----------



## [I.R.A]_FBi (May 26, 2007)

Casheti said:


> ATi rules.




orly?


----------



## tkpenalty (May 26, 2007)

Ketxxx said:


> Yup. Tides can really turn in a short time. ATI have all but flushed the bog chain on themselves while nVidia have the quality now. However ATI still have way better driver support under windows.



Not only driver support... but customer support! Remember Ket that the HD2900XT has way more features like HDMI, GPU RAM (for system RAM).

(vomits at getting banned at nvidia forums for questioning 64x driver support).



Zeratul_uy said:


> XFX 6200-LE 256MB
> MMX 440 64MB
> Both AGP x8



=_= can't u get something better like a 7900GT or X1950PRO?


----------



## Tatty_One (May 27, 2007)

tkpenalty said:


> Not only driver support... but customer support! Remember Ket that the HD2900XT has way more features like HDMI, GPU RAM (for system RAM).
> 
> (vomits at getting banned at nvidia forums for questioning 64x driver support).
> 
> ...



yeah but pity it's crap, not much point in having good customer support if the cards are crap.


----------



## tkpenalty (May 29, 2007)

dude, HDMI, whatelse man...


----------



## Tatty_One (May 29, 2007)

tkpenalty said:


> dude, HDMI, whatelse man...



HDMI is great, but not at the cost of speed/gameplay


----------



## pt (May 29, 2007)

i'm leaving this club
i sold my board, along with it's nvidia chipset, no more nvidia to me, 9'm all ati now 



ps: i do have a non working nvidia fx5200


----------



## Tatty_One (May 29, 2007)

Awww I still have the 650i chipset so I am still in, do you want my old but still working PCi NVidia MX32? you can then be a member still.


----------



## pt (May 29, 2007)

nah
i already have too many boxes and such with lot's of computer parts


----------



## Zeratul_uy (May 29, 2007)

tkpenalty said:


> =_= can't u get something better like a 7900GT or X1950PRO?



If you buy me one i'll can  something better like 7900GT, on Uruguay its nearly hitting the 200 bucks, that's a lot of money at least to me  I bought that 6200 LE 99 Dollars (YEAH! 99 DOLLARS!! AMERICAN ONES!!!) ¬¬ 

Don't forget that i'm not in EEUU and where i work i win 200~250 dollars per month...

Ale.


----------



## tkpenalty (May 30, 2007)

I want a 8800GTS  (First relevation of betrayal).


----------



## erocker (May 30, 2007)

tkpenalty said:


> I want a 8800GTS  (First relevation of betrayal).



Dude don't do it!  Patience.  All will be better soon.





ATi represent.


----------



## tkpenalty (May 30, 2007)

8800GTS 320MB... gonna get it soon. (I will still have my X1950PRO installed)


----------



## Tatty_One (May 30, 2007)

tkpenalty said:


> I want a 8800GTS  (First relevation of betrayal).



Ahhhhhhh Luke, the power of the Darkside can be strong....finally! It's taken me weeks to convince you


----------



## tkpenalty (May 30, 2007)

Tatty_One said:


> Ahhhhhhh Luke, the power of the Darkside can be strong....finally! It's taken me weeks to convince you



Not really, I was going to get it anyway but the stupid store didnt have it.


----------



## [I.R.A]_FBi (Jun 4, 2007)

how good are these

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835150072


----------



## Demos_sav (Jun 10, 2007)

I have an 8800 gts xfx xxx model 320mb
mx 420
and a riva tnt2 pro


----------



## penguin (Jun 11, 2007)

ha its penguin, i have a geforce 6200


----------



## psychomage343 (Jun 11, 2007)

Nvidia nforce4 sli x16 chipset with 2x 16x pci express rails
2xevga 7900gt's at 650/850 in sli

110042k in aq3
7548 in 3dmark06
14548 in 3dmark05
33902 in 3dmark03
35504 in 3dmark01


----------



## 144 and UP (Jun 11, 2007)

7900 GTO.............need a sig.


----------



## Judas (Jun 13, 2007)

Got new card today  .... its the BFG 8800GTS 320mb  OC version  its a lot better than my 2 7800gt 's.   Was going to get the 2900xt but changed my mind


----------



## [I.R.A]_FBi (Jun 13, 2007)

just got my 7900 gs ... wh00t


----------



## [I.R.A]_FBi (Jun 13, 2007)

me tek back my bumboclaat wh00t, cards broken, and im pissed, a cap was floating around in the bag


----------



## JC316 (Jun 22, 2007)

Add me to the list.

MSI 8600GTS OC

PNY FX 5900

Leadtek Geforce 4 mx 420

XFX Geforce 4 ti 4200


----------



## 15th Warlock (Jun 22, 2007)

You can add me 

My nVidia history:

Creative 3D Blaster TNT2 Ultra

Elsa Erazor GeForce 256 SDR

Gygabyte 5200 Ultra

BFG 6800GSOC @ Ultra+


----------



## Old Bear (Jul 9, 2007)

I want to get on that board
Plz add me

Btw any ideas about the sig so far?


----------



## trt740 (Jul 13, 2007)

If you have a 8800 series card and don't have this cooler Thermalright h03 plus you are missing something big time it dropped my temps 86c under load at stock speeds 575/900 to 58c under load, idle 44c and allowed me to clock my gtx at 633/ 2088 up from 600/2000 and my temps oced never go over 63c. They used to go as high as 89c at 600/2000 when using ATI artifacting tool.









 pardon my 11 years old daughters hand  in the picture

photo from a review because my treo camera is so crappy.


----------



## Judas (Jul 13, 2007)

All pimped up......


----------



## Black Panther (Jul 13, 2007)

POV 8600GTS 256MB.

(On the P4 I have Gainward FX5500 256MB which is OK for my 4-year old's games so far, an MX440 64MB sitting on a shelf and another MX440 64MB in my AMD work pc).


----------



## Tatty_One (Jul 13, 2007)

Suppose you had better change mine from the 7900GTO to the Gainward Bliss  8800GTS 640MB, cant remember if I told you before, I am on the Anus P5N-E Sli using the 650i Chipset....ohhh and I have a 32Mb MX200 PCI.....just found it in the garage!


----------



## trt740 (Jul 13, 2007)

Judas said:


> All pimped up......



I tried Arctic Freezer AC/120mm fan 54cf instead of the Arctic Freezer 92mm 35CF fan. It made zero difference in cooling and the pull ties bent a few of my fins for nothing lol. So if you buy this cooler buy a 92mm fan it works just as good, not sure why but it does.


----------



## Judas (Jul 13, 2007)

trt740 said:


> I tried Arctic Freezer AC/120mm fan 54cf instead of the Arctic Freezer 92mm 35CF fan. It made zero difference in cooling and the pull ties bent a few of my fins for nothing lol. So if you buy this cooler buy a 92mm fan it works just as good, not sure why but it does.



The one in the picture, which i am using is a 92mm


----------



## Ben Clarke (Jul 13, 2007)

I need to be removed from nForce 4 list, and added to the 7 series list, GeForce 7100GS.


----------



## erocker (Jul 15, 2007)

I just picked up an eVga 8800gts 320mb.  Where is a good place to start with fan control and overclocking?


----------



## DonInKansas (Jul 15, 2007)

I'm rocking Nvidia on 2 fronts, KN1 Lite with Nvidia 4 chipset, and EVGA 7900GT.

Can I play?


----------



## Tatty_One (Jul 15, 2007)

erocker said:


> I just picked up an eVga 8800gts 320mb.  Where is a good place to start with fan control and overclocking?



I use a combination of Rivatuner (for fan control) and ATi tool for the overclocking and artifact scanning but then use rivatuner to apply the the overrclocks once I have found them thru ATi tool if that makes sense?


----------



## tkpenalty (Jul 15, 2007)

erocker said:


> I just picked up an eVga 8800gts 320mb.  Where is a good place to start with fan control and overclocking?



:shadedshu

and who was the one who told me not to go nvidia? 

I'm saving up for a 320... must get one.


----------



## 15th Warlock (Jul 15, 2007)

Is this thread even updated anymore? It's been almost 6 months since the last update, I think the OP doesn't care anymore


----------



## cdawall (Jul 15, 2007)

no the updater no longer visits


----------



## Artic Foxin Dell (Jul 21, 2007)

i have a Retired Nvidia GeForce 6200A and i have an Active Nvidia Geforce 8600M GS


----------



## wolf (Jul 21, 2007)

well in case this thread gets updated i have a retired but still working BFG 6800 Ultra AGP

ive also owned and gamed on 3 mx440's (1 was pci), a Ti4400, a fx5600xt, and 3 6600gt's (one with a socket A cooler for intense o/c)
also a bunch of ati cards but who wants to hear that in a nvidia thread 

i just havent had the heart to sell 6800, i paid 850 AUD for it (approx 500 USD at the time) and its just not worth selling, id rather keep it as a spare.

For anyone who's owned one, i'd just like to make a tribute to the ex-king of AGP.

The 6800U.
  you've served me well these last 2 years.
  You were our savior from the FX.
  May you keep me gaming for years to come.
  never say die 6800.


----------



## erocker (Jul 21, 2007)

tkpenalty said:


> :shadedshu
> 
> and who was the one who told me not to go nvidia?
> 
> I'm saving up for a 320... must get one.



I got a deal on a nice sli mobo that also accepted my memory and Opteron.
Tk, ask yourself... Was this a helpful post pertaining to my question?   ...  Just kidding man, I have everything worked out anyways (10135 3dmark06) I'm still going back to ATi when their cards don't suck up so much damn power.  Btw, I just bought a second 8800!  I always wanted to try SLI...
Oh, and I'm still rockin' my x1950Pro as a HTPC on my 37" LCD tv.


----------



## Zachus (Jul 23, 2007)

Hey, everyone - according to what I've heard from a couple of people in Alcopone's 3DMark06 thread, my CPU score, and my total score in 3dmark06 are not nearly as high as they should be, and I'm a little puzzled by this.

3DMark06 Results: 10145

SM2.0: 4783
SM3.0: 4959
CPU: 2086

I've been told I should be nearing 11000, and the CPU score should be a little less than 3000. I recently overclocked the CPU from the stock 2.4GHz to ~3.1GHz (1.4v) - I raised the score from ~8300 to the scores you see there. Any ideas on why my CPU is underperforming?

Also, there's a ~12 degree (C) temperature disparity between the NVIDIA Monitor's temps and the BIOS temps. For example, I'm running at ~48 degrees celsius according to the monitor (I booted my PC about 5 mins ago after leaving it off for 3+ hours), but after restartring it and going into the BIOS I see ~35 give or take a few. This is always the case, and I don't understand why.

I have thermaltake watercooling just for the CPU - I plan on getting a waterblock for my 8800 GTX soon.

I would really appreciate any help you guys could offer


----------



## erocker (Jul 23, 2007)

Try using core temp or speed fan for the temps on your cpu.  What kind of memory speeds and timings are you using and have you tried to oc your video card?


----------



## Zachus (Jul 23, 2007)

I overclocked my card to 600 core/1000 memory a few days ago. When I began overclocking the CPU FSB, there was an option to link the frequency changes with the memory; I turned this on and have left it on ever since. I believe I found the memory timings: 5-5-5-15 is stock, but I'll check the BIOS right now.

This is the memory I have: http://www.pcprogress.com/product.asp?m1=pw&pid=CMTWIN2X2048-8500C5D

Whoa - my memory is running quite slow. 5-6-6-19 timings running at 825MHz. Strange - how should I go about this?


----------



## erocker (Jul 23, 2007)

just set the timings manually to where they should be.


----------



## Zachus (Jul 23, 2007)

That's safe? Alright - thank you. What about the speed? Supposedly the memory should be running at 1066MHz; or it has been "tested" to run at that speed without difficulty. It's currently at 825MHz. Please pardon my ignorance; I hope I'm not being too much of a hassle.


----------



## cdawall (Jul 23, 2007)

Zachus said:


> That's safe? Alright - thank you. What about the speed? Supposedly the memory should be running at 1066MHz; or it has been "tested" to run at that speed without difficulty. It's currently at 825MHz. Please pardon my ignorance; I hope I'm not being too much of a hassle.



your not being a hassel dont worry

RAM 
either change your DRAM:FSB ratio or keep you current and try lower timings 4-4-4-12 1T should work try it at 2.0v first if it locks try bumping it till it does (2.3v is MAX for most ram) if that wont work try 4-5-5-15 2T same thing with volts

if you bump your FSBRAM ratio try timings 5-5-5-15 1T 2.1v or so those timings should work up to 1200mhz or so


----------



## Zachus (Jul 25, 2007)

Thank you - how do you increase the memory speed? The timings? DRAM:FSB ratio? And I'm curious as to whether or not I should leave the CPU FSB/Memory linked as I increase the speed of the CPU FSB.

 Also, in the NVIDIA Monitor, the bar next to HT(SPP-MCP has always been red at 1.45V; I've never touched it. Is this normal? PCI-E has also been yellow at 1.25V since I built it. 

Thanks again for the help.

EDIT: I just went to the BIOS and set the CPU clocks to default on the pages that pertained to it, and noticed that the default HT setting was 9x, while mine had always been at 7x. I don't recall ever changing these settings, so I'm wondering if the lower HT setting would have impacted the CPU speed in 3DMark06 in particular. With default settings, the timings are now 5-5-5-18 (2T), still lower than the ones I had before I overclocked the machine. The memory clock is now 800MHz, the CPU FSB 1066MHz.

Whoa - just noticed that with default settings the PCI-E voltage increased to 1.5V in the NVIDIA Monitor; it was already yellow at 1.25V. Should I change this?


----------



## [I.R.A]_FBi (Jul 25, 2007)

i have a 7900 gs oc foxconn ... id like to join ... can a nv silvencer 6 fit my card?


----------



## vega22 (Aug 3, 2007)

can i play please?  

iv got a 76gt 610 core 800 mem in a nf650 sli mobo.


----------



## [I.R.A]_FBi (Aug 8, 2007)

well my 7900 gs is running now, sans capacitor .. my clocks are 560 1400 ..

hoiw do i control the fan speed?


----------



## Ravenas (Aug 8, 2007)

Card in the specs...

Benchmark in the sig.


----------



## Tatty_One (Aug 8, 2007)

Zachus said:


> Hey, everyone - according to what I've heard from a couple of people in Alcopone's 3DMark06 thread, my CPU score, and my total score in 3dmark06 are not nearly as high as they should be, and I'm a little puzzled by this.
> 
> 3DMark06 Results: 10145
> 
> ...



Not sure if you made any real gains yet with your setup but it strikes me that you Gfx card is being bottlenecked by your processor if it's still only running at 3.1Gig.....you are probably only getting 75% of your cards potential so the equivilent to an overclocked 8800GTS!  If you check the rankings in 2006 you will see there are loads of GTS's above you, all mainly because of faster CPU's, therefore there is sense in the theory that if you have a CPU that at it's max running speed is going to bottleneck then dont get the GTX get the GTS cause at least you will be getting 100% performance/value.....if that makes sense?


----------



## cdawall (Aug 8, 2007)

[I.R.A]_FBi said:


> well my 7900 gs is running now, sans capacitor .. my clocks are 560 1400 ..
> 
> hoiw do i control the fan speed?



riva tuner


----------



## [I.R.A]_FBi (Aug 9, 2007)

im running 600 / 1800 now


----------



## Gallatin (Aug 10, 2007)

(in use)
EVGA GeForce 7950GX2

(in vault)
MSI GeForce 7600GT
ALBATRON GeForce 6600GT
PIXELVIEW GeForce 6600LE
XFX GeForce FX5200
POV GeForce4 440MX

M/B
ASUS NForce 4 SLIx16 INTEL


----------



## JC316 (Aug 10, 2007)

Add me yet again. Geforce 8600GTS


----------



## vega22 (Aug 21, 2007)

not touched the clocks yet but i dont realy need to yet.


bring on crysis


----------



## malware (Aug 24, 2007)

Can I join the club? I have an Albatron GeForce 8800GTS 320MB video card, here're some photos I took:


----------



## cdawall (Aug 24, 2007)

nice little card you got there mal 

i would tell you to oc the thing but doubt a 430watt psu can take it :/


----------



## malware (Aug 24, 2007)

cdawall said:


> nice little card you got there mal
> 
> i would tell you to oc the thing but doubt a 430watt psu can take it :/



430W may sound weak, but this PSU has 2x20A +12V lines...so it can take OC quite easy, the whole system is OCed. I'll be changing my case in the following weeks with a CM Stacker STC-01 + side panel, because my old Chieftec has became little (you can see from the pic, that the 6pin connector is actually bending the card). I can also buy a 750W modular Chieftec PSU...but we'll see about that.


----------



## cdawall (Aug 24, 2007)

2X20A lol thats more than mine puts out  total is only 29A for my 500watt TT


----------



## pbmaster (Aug 25, 2007)

Ey can I get updated? Got my new mobo, with a 570 SLI. My 8800 GTS 640 comes in this week too.


----------



## average.. (Aug 25, 2007)

Im running a PoV 7600 GT 256MB with a nforce4 chipset hopefully upgrading to a 680i soon.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Sep 4, 2007)

PCI-E x16 Evga 7900GS KO @560/920
You should have a list for people that have Nvidia chipsets.If you want to start the list mine is a N-force 430


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Sep 4, 2007)

p_o_s_pc said:


> PCI-E x16 Evga 7900GS KO @560/920
> You should have a list for people that have Nvidia chipsets.If you want to start the list mine is a N-force 430



you do have the list sorry for not reading all of it.


----------



## Chewy (Sep 4, 2007)

Add me to the list! BFG 8800gts OC 640mb.. sooon to be overclocking. OK not soon but in the future after I get it on water


----------



## Conti027 (Sep 4, 2007)

i have a Evga 8800GTX KO with a nforce4 board but 2 days away for a 680i board.

i also have a GeForce 2 tnt pro some where.  lol
---------------------^ i believe that what it is


----------



## JrRacinFan (Sep 4, 2007)

Count me in. 

GF4 MX440, a ti4200, and a Geforce 7600GS.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Sep 4, 2007)

that is on my 7900GS i think i have a higher one but i am not going to look for it right now.


----------



## candle_86 (Jan 26, 2008)

yea i got some nvidia cards myself

8800GTS G92

6600GT

FX5200

Geforce 4 ti 4400

Geforce 4 ti 4200 128

Geforce 2 MX400

TNT2 Pro

TNT

Riva 128 ZX

not all are running, but they are all in a box, except the top 2


----------



## Water Drop (Jan 28, 2008)

My current Nvidia card is a BFG Geforce 6800 OC 128MB AGP.  

I also have a Geforce MX420 and a Diamond Viper V770Ultra (TNT2 Ultra 32MB GPU).


----------



## warhammer (Feb 3, 2008)

Evga 680i Mobo
Evga 8800GTX KO ASC3
XFX 8800GTS 512 x2
XFX 7600GT
BFG 6800


----------



## techbuzz (Feb 5, 2008)

I would like to join.

Nvidia 8800 Ultra 768MB


----------



## cdawall (Feb 6, 2008)

you can join if you send me that card


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Feb 6, 2008)

how can i get a higher GPU clock on my 7900 without voltage mod. I have flashed the BIOS to up the shaders but i don't know if that would affect my overclock or not.I can get 590mhz on the core and shaders are around 35 or 37 i can't remember.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Feb 6, 2008)

PM me a bios of your card POS. I can take a peak if yah wanna ....


----------



## Widjaja (Feb 14, 2008)

*Rumors of nVidia as a potetntial buyer for AMD*

I found this article on AMD having a possible bug in their upcoming laptop chipset dubbed 'puma'.

http://www.thestreet.com/_yahoo/new...03329.html?cm_ven=YAHOO&cm_cat=FREE&cm_ite=NA

Read futher through the article and there is talk about nVidia being a potential buyer if AMD cannot dig themselves out of the hole in 2008.

If AMD owns ATi, does this mean nVidia will also own ATi?

nVidia/AMD/ATi doesn't sound good to me.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Feb 14, 2008)

if AMD/ATI/Nvidia would merge wouldn't the fanboys and fangals love that.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Feb 14, 2008)

JrRacinFan said:


> PM me a bios of your card POS. I can take a peak if yah wanna ....



sure thing JR


----------



## JrRacinFan (Feb 14, 2008)

YGPMB! I did notice you overclocked the delta a little bit. I reduced your bootup core clock a little, your 3D core volts is now @ 1.35 instead of stock 1.3, and delta is at 35 previously it was 30.

May be able to sqeeze more out in RivaTuner once in Windows.


----------



## jds21 (Feb 24, 2008)

I have an EVGA 8800GT (512MB) clocked at 702/1004


----------



## Krony (Mar 4, 2008)

Leadtech Winfast 7900GTX


----------

